# Habéis visto el Ibex35? Abril de 2015-ApocalIsis, timbas y Deus Ex-Machina



## Robopoli (4 Abr 2015)

Ya lo abro yo si eso flojitos! :ouch:


----------



## jvega (4 Abr 2015)

si gana jokovic a isner gano 5 ebros pero si pierde pierdo 15, seguro que ganara noo?


----------



## ReydePicas (4 Abr 2015)

Pues es una buena cuota, ¿dónde la has pillado?


----------



## paulistano (4 Abr 2015)

Pillo sitio


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2015)

Pillo simio en el hilo bueno


----------



## Namreir (4 Abr 2015)

Pillo sitio, y nos vemos el martes.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2015)

feliz hilo santo de sábanas y mantas, al menos en Bilbao.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Abr 2015)

Pillo cacho.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Abr 2015)

the end is near...


----------



## peseteuro (4 Abr 2015)

Pillo rally guanista


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2015)

[YOUTUBE]trKbDM6NL-w[/YOUTUBE]

Semana Santa de caídas. ::


----------



## egarenc (4 Abr 2015)




----------



## tarrito (5 Abr 2015)




----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2015)

Arcelor Mittal.

Donde mueve el bacalao es en el NYSE, basta con ver los volúmenes de intercambio de acciones.

Analizándola en dólares usanos ....













Resulta difícil encontrar un primario bajista tan claro en un valor tan grande. Los apoyos bajistas están siendo muy claros y visibles tanto a niveles de soportes / resistencias como de tendencias.

Hay que tener mucha fe para agarrarse a los niveles actuales como doble suelo generador de cambio de tendencia primaria. Las probabilidades de rotura a la baja y continuación del primario bajista son muy altas.

Ya llegará su momento, pero más abajo ...... hasta que decidan dejar de tirarla.


----------



## Namreir (5 Abr 2015)

Nunca parar un cuchillo que cae


----------



## elpatatero (5 Abr 2015)

Dejen de esporcular pendejuos.


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Arcelor Mittal.
> 
> Donde mueve el bacalao es en el NYSE, basta con ver los volúmenes de intercambio de acciones.
> 
> ...



No tiene porque acabar bien, a la gente le gustan los turn arounds pero quizás acaba como las carboneras...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Abr 2015)

Buenos días.

Parece que hay guano para todos.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (6 Abr 2015)

Ibexapocalipsis Now


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Abr 2015)

Joder. Si hoy no hay bolsa. Que chasco. ::.


----------



## paulistano (6 Abr 2015)

Si que hay, pero están todos los valores suspendidos de cotización.... Roto2


----------



## Namreir (6 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Pillo sitio, y nos vemos el martes.



Si no os leeis los mensajes de los coblnforeros ....


----------



## Durmiente (6 Abr 2015)

Recontra sub infra mini POLE


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2015)

ahoritita...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Abr 2015)

Qué triste un día sin bolsa. Que putos vagos los especuladores ¿Qué coño se celebra? Aquí en Madrid curramos.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Qué triste un día sin bolsa. Que putos vagos los especuladores ¿Qué coño se celebra? Aquí en Madrid curramos.



Curras para mantener en pie el país.

Gracias


----------



## estasi (6 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Qué triste un día sin bolsa. Que putos vagos los especuladores ¿Qué coño se celebra? Aquí en Madrid curramos.



se nota que estas trabajando ::


----------



## Namreir (6 Abr 2015)

guanus interruptus


----------



## erpako (6 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> guanus interruptus



Para la bolsa alcista mentar la subida de tipos es como mentar al Diablo. _Vade retro satana_.


----------



## Namreir (6 Abr 2015)

Tesla aumenta un 55% la venta de coches.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 18:29 ----------

Pues nada, mañana nos zampamos los 11.800 de un bocado y aqui como si no pasase nada.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Abr 2015)

Mira que sois gañanes con los thanks!


----------



## h2o ras (7 Abr 2015)

Buenos días , y pillo sitio


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Abr 2015)

¿Qué cojones se celebra en América el lunes santo? No hay bolsa y sale el Obama al lado de un conejo de peluche gigante y la Obama bailando reguetón. Menudos paganos.


Sacyr bien


----------



## h2o ras (7 Abr 2015)

Venga que ya casi guanea


----------



## paulistano (7 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo le acompaño a 4,10


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Abr 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Jesucristo le acompaño a 4,10



Hasta el infinito y mas allá.


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2015)

Bueno, pillo sitio por si acaso... 



A los sacyrianos si eso igual les compaño si pasa los 4,20, que es donde se está dando la vuelta...

A las abertis ya les sacamos un piquín, pero esas ya me las he decidio quedar, que con los dividendos y los papelitos aun rentan casi un 10% ::


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Abr 2015)

¿Cuatro páginas sin bolsa en jilo mitiko y sin el jato?

y encima el churribes subiendo.


----------



## Namreir (7 Abr 2015)

El jato andaba corto el otro duat.


----------



## sr.anus (7 Abr 2015)

Enagas recuperará el tiempo perdido?


----------



## Namreir (7 Abr 2015)

11 750 tocado y hundido, el puto droghos ha sacado la artilleria y bombardea por saturación.


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Abr 2015)

Vaya orgía! Esto es un no parar, me voy a comprar algún bolsillo extra que los tengo todos llenos... tranquilos que estamos a punto de morir cienes y cienes de veces... pero mientras a la saca

Jato! Saca ya al pelotudo ese que no hacemos nada más que ejpekular


----------



## Namreir (7 Abr 2015)

Los bajistas vais a ser pasados a cuchillo, advertidos estais. Arrrdillaros infieles, ante Drghos señor de la tinta y maestro de la celulosa, hacedor de dinero, creador de riqueza, aquel que camina sobre el rieno impreso. Arrodillaror infieles.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Abr 2015)

Nada. Que suba, que suba. Y a ver si Grifols acompaña un poco.


----------



## erpako (7 Abr 2015)

Uyyyy, pero que subida más tonta!!.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Abr 2015)

La Bolsa es asi hamijitos...¿ no decíais que no tiene que ver con la realidad económica ?...pues ale...a por los 12000...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Abr 2015)

pillo pole en el hilo mistico :no:

que tal la semana santa hijos de satan ? accidentado espero :rolleye:

me parece que de momento se acaba el subir cansinamente , rsi lo predice ienso:


----------



## Tono (7 Abr 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mira que sois gañanes con los thanks!



Si sólo fuera con los thanks, acaso esperabas otra cosa de la panda de multinicks que circula por aquí?

Es entrar en el hilo y ver caspa por todos los lados


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Abr 2015)

y apestar a maricon , digalo todo :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (7 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y apestar a maricon , digalo todo :fiufiu:



Tampoco quería extenderme demasiado.:rolleye:

En abril guanos mil.


----------



## Namreir (7 Abr 2015)

Y arcelor sube un 4% y tal y pascual


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Abr 2015)

fap fap fap...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Y arcelor sube un 4% y tal y pascual



Es que es hablar mar de una acción en este santo foro y zasca.


----------



## Namreir (7 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Es que es hablar mar de una acción en este santo foro y zasca.



Que facil es meter la pata y hacer el ridiculo.


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Es que es hablar mar de una acción en este santo foro y zasca.



Hombre creo que guanoarcelor vale menos hoy que con el ibex en 9800... asi que recuerde a bote pronto, que la llevé un tiempo...


----------



## Krim (7 Abr 2015)

Draghi no ha soltado aún ni 60.000 minolles y ya estamos así. Imaginaos con los 2 Billones circulando...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*En la despiadada bolsa de 2015 solo hay SUBIDAS*

Ser un oso en esta época es ser sólo uno más entre incontables miles. Es palmar pasta de la manera más absurda y cruel imaginable. Esta es la historia de esos tiempos, una era siniestra y terrible en la que no hay lugar para el consuelo ni la esperanza bajista.

Olvida todo lo relativo al guano, a la deflación y el análisis técnico. Olvida las viejas esperanzas de caídas y correcciones, pues no existe paz entre los mercados tan sólo una eternidad de subidas y peponazos, y las carcajadas de los leoncios sedientos de sangre.

El mercado es vasto y oscuro y, pase lo que pase, puedes estar seguro de que no se te echará de menos.
-----------------------------------


----------



## h2o ras (7 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Es que es hablar mar de una acción en este santo foro y zasca.



Bueno, pues haber cuando hablais muy mal de timofonica, lèches !


----------



## Tono (7 Abr 2015)

Hoy la peña se sale chaval.

Impresionante el nivel que se respira en el hilo. 



*España entra en el club de la deuda a tipos negativos*

_España ha captado más de 4.500 millones de euros en letras a seis y doce meses. Por aquellos títulos ha pagado una rentabilidad negativa del -0,002%, mientras que por las letras con vencimiento a un año ha ofrecido un interés medio del 0,006%, cerca también de entrar en tasas negativas._

España entra en el club de la deuda a tipos negativos | Mercados | Cinco Días


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Abr 2015)

primero rallycito a los 10400 aprox , luego los 12200ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero rallycito a los 10400 aprox , luego los 12200ienso:



Hola Micifú / Zapirón (por si necesitas multinicks) ¿Como va la vida???

Yo sigo igual de tontaina sin entender tus cifras.

¿Vamos apor los 12200 o a por los 10400? ¿ y en cuantos años o?

Saludos al plimo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Abr 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Hombre creo que guanoarcelor vale menos hoy que con el ibex en 9800... asi que recuerde a bote pronto, que la llevé un tiempo...



Digameló a mi.


----------



## elpatatero (7 Abr 2015)

Huyan de la bolsa insensatos Cursos gratuitos de Bolsa en Oviedo para aprender a invertir: 6 y 7 de Mayo


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

parece que lo de ayer fue un gap de agotamiento o gap por agotamiento , no se si lo pillais :o

comenzamos camino de los 10400 ienso:


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> parece que lo de ayer fue un gap de agotamiento o gap por agotamiento , no se si lo pillais :o
> 
> comenzamos camino de los 10400 ienso:



Por qué narices de repente baja tanto telefónica cuando la casi totalidad del IBEX subía a saco .....?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2015)

TEF tiene un HCH clarisimo objetivo en 11,60 un poco por debajo de un gap que tiene que cerrar ienso:


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> TEF tiene un HCH clarisimo objetivo en 11,60 un poco por debajo de un gap que tiene que cerrar ienso:



Si me dices lo que es un HCH ya te aplaudo hasta con las orejas.....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Abr 2015)

Buenas.

El Ibex tiene que volver a los 11.000 tarde o temprano. Pero es posible que primero vea los 12.000.

Gap de cansinos que son, señor jato.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2015)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Abr 2015)

¡Coño! Una gráfica en el hilo del IBEX.

Sacyr roza máximos anuales. Estaría bien que superara los 4.20. Mas gente se subiría al carro y podría llegar fácil a los 4.50.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2015 at 07:45 ----------

Efectivamente, una vez superado los 4,20 se nos disparan las sacyres.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


>



Entendido !! :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Entendido !! :Aplauso:



entendido ? :8:

haria el favor de explicarselo a un servidor :ouch:


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entendido ? :8:
> 
> haria el favor de explicarselo a un servidor :ouch:



Amosaver...... te pregunto qué es un HCH y me cuelgas una gráfica....... ergo entiendo que eso es un HCH....
o no ? ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2015)

algo de eso hay :fiufiu:


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> algo de eso hay :fiufiu:



Poseso...... en esa gráfica se ve el gap que según tú le queda por cerrar a TEL ( no veo si es a 11,60 xq me sale solo como miniatura).
Lo que no tengo claro es la razón por la cual tiene que cerrar el gap en lugar de mandarlo ATPC y plantarse en 14 a la de ya...... pero bueno .....eso ya es harina de otro costal


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2015)

tiene que caer porque tiene un HCH


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tiene que caer porque tiene un HCH



Pues no se decide ........


----------



## Tono (8 Abr 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Jesucristo le acompaño a 4,10



Suerte. 
Aunque con esta euforia alcista las plusvalías viene solas al bolsillo.

Precisamente ayer al salir de una reunión me comentaba un compañero que con esta tendencia tan alcista hasta los tontos ganaban dinero en la bolsa.
Evidentemente le contesté que se equivocaba, precisamente los tontos son los se han quedado fuera o están perdiendo dinero porque se han puesto cortos. 

Claro que aquí de esos no hay ninguno :rolleye:
Aquí siempre acertamos las tendencias y nos lo llevamos calentito. 
Aquí no hay tontos remataos. :o
No. :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Suerte.
> Aunque con esta euforia alcista las plusvalías viene solas al bolsillo.
> 
> Precisamente ayer al salir de una reunión me comentaba un compañero que con esta tendencia tan alcista hasta los tontos ganaban dinero en la bolsa.
> ...



tontos no , pero tono´s si :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Abr 2015)

La tendencia alcista tiene una cosa: compres al precio que compres, hay muchas posibilidades de que tarde o temprano la acción acabe valiendo más, ya sea mañana, dentro de un mes o dentro de un año.

Lo que pasa es que quremos entrar siempre en el mínimo para que a los 5 minutos y lo tengamos en verde, pero eso es imposible, claro.


----------



## Tono (8 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tontos no , pero tono´s si :rolleye:



¿se ha dado por aludido? :o

¿es de los que ha dejado de ganar dinero a montones todos estos meses? :rolleye:

...Porque desde los 9400 de diciembre se han cansado de regalar eurillos :rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (8 Abr 2015)

Hoy toca bajadita.

No creo que sea para mucho....

¿O se va directamente a los 11.000?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2015)

si rompen la cuña del ibex , el objetivo estara en los 10400-10600 ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (8 Abr 2015)

Estaba mirándome el sabadell.

¿Qué opináis?

¿Esta la cosa para meterse? (no sería mucho porque no me queda tanta liquidez...)

---------- Post added 08-abr-2015 at 12:47 ----------

Está claro que me tiro un ratito mirando las cotizaciones y no se mueven ni una micra pero que, en cuanto dejo de mirar, se marean y se vuelven locas...


----------



## Durmiente (8 Abr 2015)

Me temo que esto se nos puede ir en 4 ó 5 sesiones a los 11.200 -11.000


----------



## Tono (8 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me temo que esto se nos puede ir en 4 ó 5 sesiones a los 11.200 -11.000



Es usté prudente.:Aplauso::Aplauso:


Y si no es así pues nos ponemos en los 11800 al cierre de hoy que es lo que puede pasar y cuasi nos desnucamos mirando para arriba. 

Nivelazo. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (8 Abr 2015)

Desafiando a Droghos hacerdor de dinero? huid insensatos!!!


----------



## Durmiente (8 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Es usté prudente.:Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> Y si no es así pues nos ponemos en los 11800 al cierre de hoy que es lo que puede pasar y cuasi nos desnucamos mirando para arriba.
> ...



Algún día va a tener que corregir un poco ¿no crees?

Aunque no sea hoy ....


----------



## Namreir (8 Abr 2015)

Corregira mañana, siempre corrige mañana. Si hacemos caso al sp500, cuandp hay QE, desaparecen las correcciones significativas.


----------



## Tono (8 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Algún día va a tener que corregir un poco ¿no crees?
> 
> Aunque no sea hoy ....



En verano, como siempre.
Sell in May... but previously get your pretty dividends

---------- Post added 08-abr-2015 at 14:03 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Corregira mañana, siempre corrige mañana. Si hacemos caso al sp500, cuandp hay QE, desaparecen las correcciones significativas.



Lo que no se corrigirá nunca es la estupidez de algunos.

Hoy llega tarde a postear Namreir, pida perdón por el retraso :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Abr 2015)

Sacyr...este dice que 5.

Cinco cosas que nos gusta de Sacyr | invertiryespecular.com bolsacanaria.info


----------



## Namreir (8 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> En verano, como siempre.
> Sell in May... but previously get your pretty dividends
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-abr-2015 at 14:03 ----------
> ...



Las Arcelor bahando, y tono "superando" al mercado. Yo creo que nos trolleas, no es tan facil cagarla siempre.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Abr 2015)

Pues parece que hoy si corrige un poco ...


----------



## J-Z (8 Abr 2015)

Hasta 8000 queda tela de la puta mierda esta burbujeada. 

*Arcelor subirá al calor del guano cual cohete del tetris tras 100.000 puntos.*


----------



## Tono (8 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Las Arcelor bahando, y tono "superando" al mercado. Yo creo que nos trolleas, no es tan facil cagarla siempre.



Las arcelores están bajando.
Mis inversiones superan al mercado.

¿quién es el trolaco de mierda hiperactivo? :ouch:

Conténgase un poco y no rebuzne tanto. :ouch:

Pobre chaval. 
Maldita la adicción a internet que acaba así con la gente sin voluntad y mucho tiempo libre. :8:


*Moody's mejora la perspectiva de ráting de Iberdrola a estable*

Moody's mejora la perspectiva de ráting de Iberdrola a estable


----------



## Namreir (8 Abr 2015)

Tono, lo colgamos el otro dia, tu inversiones estan peor que el mercado. Los payasetes muertos de hambre siempre salen a flote con el mercado alcista, luego pierden hasta ka camisa. No es lo tuyo.

Pero bueno, compararemos los proximos meses tus telefonicas con arcelor, sera divertido.


----------



## ... (8 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Las arcelores están bajando.
> Mis inversiones superan al mercado.
> 
> ¿quién es el trolaco de mierda hiperactivo? :ouch:
> ...



Tu vida sexual sí que estable: nula y solitaria mes tras mes.

De otra forma no se explica esa mala leche que gastas.


----------



## Tono (8 Abr 2015)

Contigo voy a discutir lo que gano o dejo de ganar. 

Que usté lo rebuzne bien.

Este foro es un reir y no parar. 
Qué tropa de bufones.
Qué momentos. 

*Banco Santander supera por primera vez los 100.000 millones de euros de capitalización*

Banco Santander supera por primera vez los 100.000 millones de euros de capitalización - elEconomista.es


----------



## elpatatero (8 Abr 2015)

Cerramos el gapito y nos vamos a los 12000 con tres calçots :baile:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## paulistano (8 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Sacyr...este dice que 5.
> 
> Cinco cosas que nos gusta de Sacyr | invertiryespecular.com bolsacanaria.info



A punto he estado de bajarme en 4,26....la verdad que sacaba un buen pellizco pero como ya he hecho eso muchas veces y luego se me ha quedado cara de lila, pues me estoy quietecito que hay margen de sobra,u esperamos que suba por el canal en el que va


Siempre hay tiempo para salir,aunque si acierta el de los 5 sería la leche.... La verdad.... Más plusvis :aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (8 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Contigo voy a discutir lo que gano o dejo de ganar.
> 
> Que usté lo rebuzne bien.
> 
> ...



Con otra ampkiacion acelerada con 110.000 millones y tal, y pascual. Paty fijo que lo logra.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

entre hoy y mañana debe ser rota a la baja la cuña ienso:


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> entre hoy y mañana debe ser rota a la baja la cuña ienso:



A ver si es verdad. Rabo en mano me hallo ....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Abr 2015)

Hoy le toca el turno a mis grifoles. A ver si nos metemos en subida libre absoluta si superamos los 43. Quiero ver que se siente.


----------



## Namreir (9 Abr 2015)

A ver si esa puta norralla llamada telefonica quiebra dw una puta vez, con deflscion dd precios y subiendo tarifas un 10%.


----------



## Durmiente (9 Abr 2015)

Esto tiene una pinta regular.

En un momento dado le pegan un bajonazo y nos quedamos colgando de los SL...

Y luego, al final, son capaces de cerrarlo en verde y todo.

No sé si revisar los SL, cosa que no suelo hacer... pero ayer los puse "demasiado" ajustando demasiado.

Los moví. Soy culpable

Y hoy más.... quizá

---------- Post added 09-abr-2015 at 11:00 ----------

Si toca los 27 de nuevo, vuelvo a entrar en Bankia.


----------



## Durmiente (9 Abr 2015)

Se ha parado esto?

Miro poco, pero lo poco que miro... siempre está más o menos igual....

VAYA DÍA....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Se ha parado esto?
> 
> Miro poco, pero lo poco que miro... siempre está más o menos igual....
> 
> VAYA DÍA....



Bueno... Las arcelores han pasado de perder un 2% a estar en positivo.


----------



## ... (9 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno... Las arcelores han pasado de perder un 2% a estar en positivo.



Yo como Bertok las espero en 6,XX


----------



## Durmiente (9 Abr 2015)

Parece que ahora están empezando a tirar algo para abajo...

---------- Post added 09-abr-2015 at 17:14 ----------

Pues va a ser que no...

serán las ganas que tengo de que baje un poco...


----------



## Tono (9 Abr 2015)

Las arcelores siguen demostrando una enorme fortaleza en su caída, sí. 
...ya son ganas de defender este valor. :fiufiu:



... dijo:


> Yo como Bertok las espero en 6,XX



Precisamente el otro día al salir de una reunión un compañero me comentó que iba a esperar que bajaran a 6,xx para comprar un paquete. Que la comentaban mucho en los foros y esperaban que se dieran la vuelta. Y si no se dan la vuelta y recuperan, pues... para los nietos y eso.

Evidentemente le comenté que este valor mejor dejárselo a los que van de listillos hijoputescos por los foros calentando el valor. Mejor comprar cualquier otro valor en tendencia alcista... que sus nietos ya comprarían arcelores ellos solitos si tenían antojo. 

Y eso...


----------



## J-Z (9 Abr 2015)

... dijo:


> Yo como Bertok las espero en 6,XX



Ya puedes esperar a 2078.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el destino del ibex esta ya decidido , hoy se esperan caidas y gap a la baja para el lunes ienso:


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Abr 2015)

Cuidado pues......


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Abr 2015)

Buenas días. Parece que las grifoles quieren atacar los máximos históricos. A mí me vendría muy bien.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Abr 2015)

Hamijos conforeros,

Los de siempre cumpliendo como campeones:
Metavalor YTD +16,5%
Bestinfond YTD +19,1%

Y algunas ideas nuevas:
Un ETF mixto defensivo del deutche bank:
db x-trackers Portfolio Income UCITS ETF 1D (EUR) ETF | IE00B3Y8D011
Otro de bankinter pero que gestiona Altair:
Bankinter International Fund SICAV Cimaltair Inte...|LU0971116859

Por dar un poquito de color y eso


----------



## Tono (10 Abr 2015)

Gracias Robopoli. 
Eres de los pocos que colabora conmigo a subir el nivel del hilo.:Aplauso:

Como bien sabéis, pero seguro que no habéis picado como imbéciles alguna vez, abrirse una cuenta en IAG Marcket o en XYZ-traders es tan simple como obtener un correo de Gmail. 
Por supuesto no tenemos que desplazarnos, pero es que además no es necesario que tengamos dinero ahorrado; si “confiamos” en un valor podemos *“invertir” con la tarjeta de crédito.* 
Pero ¿y los beneficios? nos preguntaremos. Hemos comentado anteriormente que con unas perras poco podemos ganar. Pero claro, esto ya no es así gracias a los conceptos *apalancamiento y contratos por diferencia: CFD*.

Es decir podemos jugar con dinero prestado y acciones que no nos pertenecen. ¿Así, sin nada, con unos eurillos podemos hacernos millonarios?

Si podemos ganar mucho dinero con el apalancamiento y los CFD lo primero que intuimos es que también lo podemos perder ::, pero esto no es exactamente así: aquí encontramos la magia de los CFDs al menos para las empresas de trading que ganan mucho dinero en base a algo tan aparentemente inocente como no permitirnos perder. *Los Stop Loss.*

El Stop garantizado es la denominación de la salvaguarda del pequeño inversor que no puede asumir grandes pérdidas, al menos en un solo pago. El stop garantizado es el importe máximo que un usuario de CFDs puede perder en una posición (se denomina posición al hecho de tener invertido el dinero en algún producto bien apostando a que el precio de éste baja o bien a que sube).

¿Cuál es el truco? Cuando el precio del valor alcanza el stop garantizado, éste se ejecuta. Así se pierde todo el dinero previamente decidido de forma voluntaria :XX::XX:...
...y además se pagan unas jugosas comisiones que pasan a manos de la casa de trading.

Qué bonito es esto de la bolsa :rolleye: 
Y cómo se preocupan para que no perdamos ''demasiado dinero'' nuestros bondadosos brókeres...:fiufiu:

Importante noticia de ayer en EL PAIS.

*Las casas de apuestas tendrán mecanismos para detectar ludópatas*

Las casas de apuestas tendrán mecanismos para detectar ludópatas | Economía | EL PA


Viernes.


----------



## Namreir (10 Abr 2015)

Joder, la cantidad de tienpo que pierdes por aqui. Que tal van tus telefonicas tono?

---------- Post added 10-abr-2015 at 12:40 ----------

En el otro "hilo" se estaba revomendando Dia, Mapfre y IAG. El numero de pasajeroscde IAG en marzo ha sido imoresionante, Mapfre es la que mejor evolucion lleva en el sector financiero/bancario, y DIA lkeva una subida superior al 40%.

Mejir que enterrar la pasts en telefonicas, con un nivel de endeudamiento superior a los 40.000 millones de euros, o en el Santander al que, al menos, le queda una ampliacion acelerada mas. Mejor BBVA que Santander, al menos esta bastante mas capitalizado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Abr 2015)

Maximos otra vez. Quieren acabar la semana por todo lo alto.


----------



## Namreir (10 Abr 2015)

Es la puta mierda del QE, ko van a burbujear todo hasta qye terminemos ahogados en el fango con las branquias repletas de lodo.


----------



## Tono (10 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Joder, la cantidad de tienpo que pierdes por aqui. Que tal van tus telefonicas tono?
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2015 at 12:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo mismo que le he agradecido a Robopoli sus aportes de calidad sería injusto no agradecerle a usted su entrega en su papel de diviertemonas del hilo. :Aplauso::Aplauso:
Entre todos, cada uno según su capacidad, hacemos de esto un sitio mejor.

¿Y cuántas llevas de todas esas acciones que dices?¿a qué precio, desde cuándo?
Es que lo de la bolsa es como el follar, si no lo has hecho nunca pues eso, sólo hablas de oídas y de las pocas estupideces que aportan tu imaginativa mente pajillera...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Joder, la cantidad de tienpo que pierdes por aqui. Que tal van tus telefonicas tono?
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2015 at 12:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo y la modernización que están haciendo del negocio me consta que es de lo mejor que se puede encontrar en banca. 
Para largo plazo BBVA sin dudarlo. Aún así no creo que Santander sea un mal valor ni mucho menos, ni telefónica aunque esté empufada. 
Para mí lo que está claro es que tener sólo 4 o 5 valores en cartera tiene un riesgo de narices y mejor acudir a fondos/ETFs si no se pueden tener cantidades que no hagan de las comisiones una pena negra en al menos 15 o 20 valores. Si os paráis a pensar no hay índice que se precie con menos de 30 valores y eso es porque con menos no se puede hacer una diversificación sectorial medio decente (ya no hablemos de diversificación geográfica).


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Abr 2015)

12.000.......


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2015)

empieza lo bueno :abajo:

dubitativo estate atento , prometo que quedaras asombrado o tieso , lo mismo las dos cosas


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Es la puta mierda del QE, ko van a burbujear todo hasta qye terminemos ahogados en el fango con las branquias repletas de lodo.



Lo que hay que hacer es intentar coger tu parte del 1.5 billones de euros del drogui. Y creo que lo más fácil es mediante bolsa. Y nunca mediante inversiones en pisitos de mierda, que por ahí no va a poder ir los tiros, aparte de ser inmoral.

Y sí, los QE's son un experimento político-económico que no sabemos como acabará, porque nunca se ha hecho nada semejante. Pero teniendo en cuenta los ejemplos anteriores de USA y Japón, la pasta va a la bolsa.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Es la puta mierda del QE, ko van a burbujear todo hasta qye terminemos ahogados en el fango con las branquias repletas de lodo.



señor mariner ? :8:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es intentar coger tu parte del 1.5 billones de euros del drogui. Y creo que lo más fácil es mediante bolsa. Y nunca mediante inversiones en pisitos de mierda, que por ahí no va a poder ir los tiros, aparte de ser inmoral.
> 
> Y sí, los QE's son un experimento político-económico que no sabemos como acabará, porque nunca se ha hecho nada semejante. Pero teniendo en cuenta los ejemplos anteriores de USA y Japón, la pasta va a la bolsa.



Sin ánimo de repetirme el QE no es más que un soft reset de deuda.
Las otras alternativas pueden ser bastante más dramáticas.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2015)

Esto esta hoy de nuevo en plan latazo...

por lo menos,eso parece.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2015 at 13:56 ----------

No sería de extrañar que, un día de estos, antes de ponerse a subir "de verdad", le peguen un bajonazo de tres pares de narices para comerse toda la carne de gacela que puedan devorar.

A partir de ahí, todo sería "subir y cantar".

Por ahora, están dejando que entren gacelillas remolonas...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2015)

recuerda el gap 3723 del eurostoxxx50 y que el ibex lleva 4 sesiones atacando la misma zona :fiufiu:


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2015)

¿Qué le pasa al popular?

---------- Post added 10-abr-2015 at 14:01 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> recuerda el gap 3723 del eurostoxxx50 y que el ibex lleva 4 sesiones atacando la misma zona :fiufiu:




Y de aquí se obtiene la conclusión de que..... ¿cómo cuánto tiempo le calculas tu?

Porque el tiempo importa tanto o más que la dirección y la intensidad


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasa al popular?
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2015 at 14:01 ----------
> 
> ...



guano en cantidades industriales a la de ya


----------



## Namreir (10 Abr 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sin ánimo de repetirme el QE no es más que un soft reset de deuda.
> Las otras alternativas pueden ser bastante más dramáticas.



Es la forma legal y moderna de robar. Te van a subir tu sueldo en la misma proporción? 

Solo podemos pillar la oka y saltar a tiempo antes de partirnos la crusma contra el acantilado.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2015)

¿Alguien me da su opinión sobre las empresas (actualmente)....

Acerlor
Bankia
Telefónica?

También me estoy mirando 

Sabadell
Iberdrola
IAG
OHL


----------



## Krim (10 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Es la puta mierda del QE, ko van a burbujear todo hasta qye terminemos ahogados en el fango con las branquias repletas de lodo.



A ver, siento mucho decir esto, porque entiendo que es amargo y duro, pero esto NO es una burbuja. Una burbuja existe cuando el precio de algo es muy superior a su valor, y ahora mismo,* el dinero no vale una puta mierda *, los tipos están por los suelos y se van a tirar unos añitos así, mucho me temo. Bajo estas circunstancias, la bolsa vale todo lo que estamos viendo y más, siempre en términos de dinero. Con los tipos donde están, cualquier empresa dividendera que de un puto 2% es una maravilla. Triste pero es lo que hay.

De todas maneras, tal como está la cosa, yo también prefiero quedarme sentado a una corrección, porque ahora mismo, pueden tirarlo, cuanto, 500 puntos, 1000, sin pestañear? Y si no que me corrija un experto. Ah espera, que no queda ninguno ::

Gloria y Honor a Draghi, el Hacedor de Papelitos, el Creador de Dinero, el Señor de las Paguitas Bancarias.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2015)

viene a proclamar la gloria del drogas el dia en el que comienza el guaneo :ouch:


----------



## J-Z (10 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Alguien me da su opinión sobre las empresas (actualmente)....
> 
> Acerlor
> Bankia
> ...



Acelor compra.

Resto zurullos.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2015)

Pues yo he hecho alguna pequeña operación de compra hoy.

He cargado un poco más... (¿O LA HE CAGADO un poco más...?)

---------- Post added 10-abr-2015 at 17:08 ----------

Me apuesto mil millones de sextercios a que son capaces de cerrar en verde...


----------



## Blink (10 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Es la puta mierda del QE, ko van a burbujear todo hasta qye terminemos ahogados en el fango con las branquias repletas de lodo.





Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es intentar coger tu parte del 1.5 billones de euros del drogui. Y creo que lo más fácil es mediante bolsa. Y nunca mediante inversiones en pisitos de mierda, que por ahí no va a poder ir los tiros, aparte de ser inmoral.
> 
> Y sí, los QE's son un experimento político-económico que no sabemos como acabará, porque nunca se ha hecho nada semejante. Pero teniendo en cuenta los ejemplos anteriores de USA y Japón, la pasta va a la bolsa.



Al hilo de esto... 
“No es descabellado pensar en un QE infinito. ¿Será una locura?”


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2015)

el eurostoxxx50 se ha marcado hoy un nuevo gap al alza :8: 

espero gap a la baja para el lunes en el ibex


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me apuesto mil millones de sextercios a que son capaces de cerrar en verde...



Me parece que vais a terminar debièndome mil millones de sextercios.

Id juntando.


----------



## Krim (10 Abr 2015)

Buah, encima, lo que nos faltaba, el gato con gaps a la baja...pfff...mientras el jato no se ponga largo, no hay nada que hacer. 

Vayan asumiendolo. 12.000, y 13.000 y 15.000 y...


----------



## Tono (10 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Alguien me da su opinión sobre las empresas (actualmente)....
> 
> Acerlor
> Bankia
> ...



Fecundo la emoción.

Mucha gente en los foros parece estar estúpidamente interesada en hacer trading.
No les culpo. La idea de ganar mucho con poco dinero en bolsa no deja de ser atractiva, mayor cuanto más bajo es el nivel cultural del julai del que hablemos. ¿Quién no quiere el dinero rápido? 
Además, las explicaciones que tenemos, el análisis técnico, todo nos parece fácil de entender y estamos deseando entrar en ello. 
*Hay incluso quien llama al trading ''profesión''* :XX:

Pues no señores, les están trileando como a gañanes de pueblo, como a pardillos imberbes, son ustedes una manada de burros ::... 
Y lo que es peor, han caído ustedes en manos de los mayores hijos de puta que pululan por los foros... los que forman parte de esos casinos virtuales que ofrecen ''derivados financieros'' para invertir con apalancamiento...:rolleye:

El trading se ha convertido en el nuevo póker o en los nuevos euromillones. Y los traders que operan diariamente no son más que ludópatas en una fase avanzada y dificilmente reversible de su adicción.:abajo:

Y luego pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## Namreir (10 Abr 2015)

De IAG se le hizo un analisis en el otro hilo. En resumen, baja nivel de endeudamiento, cash en caja, petroleo bajando de 100 dolares el barril hasta los 50, y aumenta brutal del numero de pasajeros, los datos de marzo, tanto de pasajeros transportados como de ocupacion de plazas han sido espectaculares, has subido mas de 2 puntos la tasa de ocupacion y abierto nuevas conexiones aereas. Segun el que se dio la currada de mirarse el balance los 10 euros no deberian ser demasiado problema, la ve incluso bastante mas arriba, a este respecto soy bastante mas incredulo.

Arcelor tiene muy mala prensa en casi todos los sitios. Pero si te miras el balance ha llevado un duro proceso de desapalancamiento y si realmente llegasemos a ver una recuperacion economica a nivel mundial, unido a euro/dolar a la baja y teniendo en cuenta que es una compañia ciclica, hay unos cuantos foreros, tanto aqui como en otros foros que piensan que podria comenzar en breve un rally alcista al calor del QE.

Telefonica es una puta mierda hiperapalancada, aun asi, si siguen bajando los tipos deberia notarse en los resultados via reduccion de costes de financiacion. Mas a largo plazo es un puto truño.

De iberdrola Tono te hablara maravillas, escuchale a el.

Las demas, ni las he seguido ni las sigo.

Nota: De las que has mencionado solo tengo IAG e Iberdrola.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2015)

En general, no me van los chicharros.

Antes de meter el dinero en un sitio ya he aprendido que hay que pensar en mantenerlo un tiempo en ese sitio.

Ahora tengo alguna de esas... y otras me las estoy mirando.

No termino de ver lo de IAG. Por eso pido opinión.

Y de otras, pasan cosas semejantes.

A ver si hay suertecilla y seguimos aprovechando las subiditas.

Y, si le diera por caerse de golpe, que tengamos suerte y nos salgamos a tiempo...

No me fio ni un pelo.

Sigo pensando que a Bankia, por ejemplo, le queda recorrido al alza. Que el QEle va a venir bien a medio - largo. Por eso hoy he aumentado posiciones y seguramente volveré a meter mas dinero (según la evolución).


----------



## Namreir (10 Abr 2015)

Mientrad le estrn metiendo 3.000 millonescde euros diarios al sistema esto no se cae ni aunque se ponga una manada de elefantes a saltar a la comba.


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Abr 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Buah, encima, lo que nos faltaba, el gato con gaps a la baja...pfff...mientras el jato no se ponga largo, no hay nada que hacer.
> 
> Vayan asumiendolo. 12.000, y 13.000 y 15.000 y...



Hace unos dias que lleva corto, aparte se veía comentarios de otros foreros que iban comprados y estaban algo temerosos.

Resultado, otro tramo al alza que acaba de empezar.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (10 Abr 2015)

yeah... weekend !!!


----------



## Tono (11 Abr 2015)

Es posible que hayas empezado a 'jugar' con el trading un poco por aburrimiento, por oídas, aún siendo como eres un total analfabeto de lo que es la bolsa y la economía entre otras muchas cosas.
Sin embargo, estos pequeños acercamientos por 'diversión' podrían transformarse en una adicción que podría ocasionar problemas tanto para la salud como para el bolsillo.

Si lo que haces es monitorear constantemente y lleno de ansiedad el desarrollo de los mercados, tirando rayas de colores en un gráfico cual lunático en un psiquiatrico que dibuja líneas sin sentido en las que dice ver cosas... 
El estrés que genera todo esto y los batacazos imprevistos del mercado a la larga terminarán perjudicándo tu salud y a su bolsillo.

Afortunadamente, algunos de los síntomas de esta adicción son visibles. Si comienzas a pasar demasiado tiempo tradeando y, por lo tanto, dejando de lado a la familia, pareja, amigos y trabajo, deberías comenzar a preocuparte.

Los sentimientos de frustración general, la agresión y los intentos de suprimir otros problemas personales son otros síntomas llamativos. En el peor de los casos, descuidarás la higiene personal y la salud física.

Resumiendo:

- Si tradeas apalancado y con un dinero del que no puedes prescindir.
- Si eres un tío que se pasa toda la puta vida metido en el ordenador. Probablemente escribiendo decenas de miles de posts, llenos de resentimiento, con comentarios asquerosos hacia otros colectivos para liberar tus tristes frustraciones...
- Y para colmo eres un guarro que apestas a sudor añejo y, evidentemente, encima follas poco o nunca...

En ese caso, el trading para tí es una adicción. Es mejor que reconozcas tu problema y te pongas en manos de profesionales. 
Hay esperanza, amigo coforero. Con la ayuda de todos puedes salir a flote de nuevo. 
Solicita ayuda. No busques la típica salida del trader arruinado.


----------



## paulistano (11 Abr 2015)

Bueno...... Las sacyres dando por culo retrocediendo cuando parecía que se disparaban.... Esperemos que sea para coger impulso, como debe ser. 

Y ya un poco de off-topic, no os parece que pese a estar en abril las moscas o moscones cada vez son más coñazo? Más cansinos? Vaya meses nos esperan.... En fin.... Tengan ustedes paciencia ante tanto moscon.... Poco o nada se puede hacer.


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno...... Las sacyres dando por culo retrocediendo cuando parecía que se disparaban.... Esperemos que sea para coger impulso, como debe ser.
> 
> Y ya un poco de off-topic, no os parece que pese a estar en abril las moscas o moscones cada vez son más coñazo? Más cansinos? Vaya meses nos esperan.... En fin.... Tengan ustedes paciencia ante tanto moscon.... Poco o nada se puede hacer.



A sacyr no la veo nada raro, ha testado el hueco de ruptura.

Tiene un canal alcista muy bonito.

Cuidado con ella, es de las que amplifican.


----------



## Tono (11 Abr 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno...... Las sacyres dando por culo retrocediendo cuando parecía que se disparaban.... Esperemos que sea para coger impulso, como debe ser.
> 
> Y ya un poco de off-topic, no os parece que pese a estar en abril las moscas o moscones cada vez son más coñazo? Más cansinos? Vaya meses nos esperan.... En fin.... Tengan ustedes paciencia ante tanto moscon.... Poco o nada se puede hacer.




Ya te digo, amigo Paulistano. No podría estar más de acuerdo contigo.

Paciencia, educación, aportar calidad y buen rollo al hilo. Y obviar a los moscones. 
Tú mejor que nadie sabes que esto es un nido de multinicks que entran aquí a trolear , digamos... profesionalmente?...:rolleye:
Por no hablar de aquellos otros que, digamos... como ya me has comentado alguna vez... conoces muy bien de una u otra forma.:fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (11 Abr 2015)

Trolleando voy, trolleando vengo, y por el forendo yo me entretengo .......


----------



## tarrito (12 Abr 2015)

D.E.P Tono


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Abr 2015)

Jojojojojojojo....¿ y los 6000 ?...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empieza la correccion ienso:


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> empieza la correccion ienso:



Al alza ? :


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2015)

¿Con gap a la baja? Pues ni de coña.


----------



## paulistano (13 Abr 2015)

Alguien en Abengoa B??


----------



## Veterinario gorrista (13 Abr 2015)

Hoy al menos va a subir Bankia.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Abr 2015)

Krim dijo:


> A ver, siento mucho decir esto, porque entiendo que es amargo y duro, pero esto NO es una burbuja. Una burbuja existe cuando el precio de algo es muy superior a su valor, y ahora mismo,* el dinero no vale una puta mierda *, los tipos están por los suelos y se van a tirar unos añitos así, mucho me temo. Bajo estas circunstancias, la bolsa vale todo lo que estamos viendo y más, siempre en términos de dinero. Con los tipos donde están, cualquier empresa dividendera que de un puto 2% es una maravilla. Triste pero es lo que hay.
> 
> De todas maneras, tal como está la cosa, yo también prefiero quedarme sentado a una corrección, porque ahora mismo, pueden tirarlo, cuanto, 500 puntos, 1000, sin pestañear? Y si no que me corrija un experto. Ah espera, que no queda ninguno ::
> 
> Gloria y Honor a Draghi, el Hacedor de Papelitos, el Creador de Dinero, el Señor de las Paguitas Bancarias.




A veces veo una realidad burbujera paralela que no encaja para nada con la que yo veo pero supongo que será cosa mía. 
A ver...El dinero vale lo mismo que hace unos años o más si cabe. Cada vez cuesta más ganarlo y se pueden comprar cosas como la vivienda más baratas que antes por lo tanto si hablamos en terminos de inflación pues como que va a ser que no. 
Sólo hay que ver que ha pasado en sitios donde se han bajado los tipos y se ha usado la impresora como USA o Japón. Qué ha pasado? Pues que ya nos gustaría estar en su situación a día de hoy.
El principal "problema" es que los tipos son bajos lo cual perjudica a las hormigas y afloja la soga a las cigarras. Entrecomillo "problema" porque creo que un error común por estos lares es pensar que las hormigas podrán vivir felizmente y de forma aséptica aunque haya un apocalipsis cigarril. 
Más allá de eso el que tenga ahorros lo que tiene que hacer es aprovechar el momento. Quien haya aprovechado el QE USA sabrá de lo que le hablo aunque es fácil de ilustrar con un gráfico muy sencillo:







Ahora cada uno decide que hace con el QE Europeo. Yo que soy bastante hormiga llevo tiempo en la ola y no entiendo donde hay tanto problema. De hecho parece que algunos foreros viven en una hoja de navaja donde por un lado está la muerte por hiperinflación y por otro la muerte por hiperdeflación y generalmente estas cosas no suelen ser ni blanco ni negro.


----------



## Namreir (13 Abr 2015)

Parece que corrige y tal.

Perded toda esperanza, estamos en senda alcista hasta que se deje de imprimir pastuki.

3.000 millones de euros diarios hacen milagros, y alemania ya esta rebosante de lereles.


----------



## Tono (13 Abr 2015)

A la hora de enfocar toda esta "polémica" que planteáis, me centraría en una simplísima pregunta.
¿Para qué estamos aquí?
Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que estamos aquí para sacar dinero. De una u otra forma pero para sacar dinero.
Cualquier forma que nos lleve a nuestro objetivo es totalmente lícita y envidio sanamente a todo aquél que lo consigue.

Claro está que el trading intradía es lo que atrae a la gente más inmadura y menos capacitada. Total es echarle un par de huevos y al menos intentar acabar cada día con todas las posiciones cerradas y beneficios en la cuenta... desde luego eso no hay quién te lo quite, si por casualidad aciertas la apuesta y el bróker te permite hacer y cerrar todo como tú quieres. 

También puedes acabar arruinado en un plis-plas, claro... Y justificar las pérdidas diciendo que tu sistema ha fallado, pero que has aprendido mucho y a partir de ahora te vas a preparar y a estudiar horas y horas. Estudiar, sí, claro... en esos libros escritos por altruistas y desinteresados gurús del trading que desean compartir sus sistemas para hacerse millonarios. Todo un acto de generosa humanidad el compartir semejante cantidad de conocimientos. :rolleye:

De cualquier forma, no veo motivo por criticar a unos u otros plazos de trading.
Sigo pensando que operar a diario se debe a la necesidad de obtener ciertas sensaciones. Podéis llamarlo como queráis.








Arcelor sigue marcando una caída impecable mientras todo sube, qué cosas. Pero dentro de 5 años, cuando Venezuela y Cuba empiecen a crecer y a demandar acero ya verás tú que peazo inversión a estos precios...
Carbón y acero, el futuro está en tus manos.


----------



## mpbk (13 Abr 2015)

alcanzado el nivel que predije en mi hilo del ibex...........

toda la pinta de querer llegar a 12500


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> alcanzado el nivel que predije en mi hilo del ibex...........
> 
> toda la pinta de querer llegar a 12500



Que conste que no tengo nada en contra de tus mensajes,pero...creas un hilo propio del HVEI35 para poder desfogarte a gusto y escribes en el de la competencia?


----------



## Tono (13 Abr 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> A veces veo una realidad burbujera paralela que no encaja para nada con la que yo veo pero supongo que será cosa mía.
> A ver...El dinero vale lo mismo que hace unos años o más si cabe. Cada vez cuesta más ganarlo y se pueden comprar cosas como la vivienda más baratas que antes por lo tanto si hablamos en terminos de inflación pues como que va a ser que no.
> Sólo hay que ver que ha pasado en sitios donde se han bajado los tipos y se ha usado la impresora como USA o Japón. Qué ha pasado? Pues que ya nos gustaría estar en su situación a día de hoy.
> El principal "problema" es que los tipos son bajos lo cual perjudica a las hormigas y afloja la soga a las cigarras. Entrecomillo "problema" porque creo que un error común por estos lares es pensar que las hormigas podrán vivir felizmente y de forma aséptica aunque haya un apocalipsis cigarril.
> ...



No te molestes mucho en explicar la sencilla realidad.
Aquí hay un guión: asustar viejas con CMs aleccionados de a centimillo el post.
A eso le añades los otros foreruchos, adictos a internet, que desean que el mundo se desmorone porque como ellos no salen de casa no les afecta y ya tienes el hilo argumental montado. 

El superávit por cuenta corriente de la zona euro se dispara hasta los 69.400 millones de euros en el cuarto trimestre de 2014. Teniendo en cuenta que hay que consolidar la bajada del petróleo y la devaluación del euro, facilmente nos pondremos en 2015 con un superávit récord.
Si a mayores se suma el dinero de la QE, tenemos liquidez y gasolina para pronosticar un muy buen año por delante.

Otra cosa es que compres arcelores, deoleos y ezentis o intentes ponerte corto bien apalancadito con CFDs. Entonces claro, todo va de puto culo y se llora con el culo tó rojete deseando que todo se vaya al carajo cuanto antes. Mundo injusto y traidor.:fiufiu:

http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/docume...P-EN.pdf/5800c882-faca-472d-b103-62c9ffcd7a8b


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2015)

Buenas.

Me acabo de dar cuenta que las zélticas acaban de hacer máximos de los últimos 5 años. que siga pues.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Abr 2015)

Todo sube tanto que es hasta aburrido; da igual donde metas que está en verde seguro. El principal objetivo ya no es no perder sino no ser el pardillo que se lleva "sólo" un 10%.

Pero bueno, si lo dijo Keynes, seguro que es por el bien de la economía y es todo muy normal y tal ::


----------



## Namreir (13 Abr 2015)

Otra de las consecuencias del QE es que la volatilidad se va a hundir, asi que nos vamos a aburrir como ostras.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2015)

Parece que Arcelor está cosolidando...::

---------- Post added 13-abr-2015 at 14:26 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Otra de las consecuencias del QE es que la volatilidad se va a hundir, asi que nos vamos a aburrir como ostras.



El QE es de todos. Coge tu parte.


----------



## Krim (13 Abr 2015)

Bueno, yo estoy bastante seguro de que los leoncios no van a dejar a la peña coger su parte del pastel así como así...Cualquier día se nos plantan con un -5% con la excusa de una gastroenteritis de Merkel o unas agujetas de Varoufakis...inocho:

Luego, eso sí, a seguir subiendo como si no hubiera un mañana..


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2015)

no han podido cerrar por encima de la parte alta de la cuña , a las 17:30 50 pipos de golpe :abajo:


----------



## VLADELUI (13 Abr 2015)

Bertok, esto no ha parado desde el 6800. Vaya ojo tienes. 100k, 60k realizadas y 40k latentes.

Me cago en tu calavera,


----------



## Dameargo (13 Abr 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Todo sube tanto que es hasta aburrido; da igual donde metas que está en verde seguro. El principal objetivo ya no es no perder sino no ser el pardillo que se lleva "sólo" un 10%.
> 
> Pero bueno, si lo dijo Keynes, seguro que es por el bien de la economía y es todo muy normal y tal ::



Plas, plas, plas


----------



## Hermericus (13 Abr 2015)

¿Volveremos a ver al IBEX en máximos de 15.000 antes de 2020???

Pregunta seria.

Otras bolsas importantes ya lo han hecho.


----------



## J-Z (13 Abr 2015)

Seguro y arcelor a 6 que citi le rebaja un 21% el lol.


----------



## Tono (13 Abr 2015)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Bertok, esto no ha parado desde el 6800. Vaya ojo tienes. 100k, 60k realizadas y 40k latentes.
> 
> Me cago en tu calavera,



:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Yo, sólo por apoyarte, también me cago en su puta calavera las veces que haga falta.

¿y dices que has ganado pasta gracias a las recomendaciones alcistas del pájaro?

Este hilo tiene momentos inolvidables. :XX::XX:

Vaya caterva de multis :ouch:


----------



## VLADELUI (13 Abr 2015)

Que no!!! Que siemprebajista tiene el culo como la bandera japon. Los siemprealcistas tal y cual.....zasca en la boca


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2015)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Que no!!! Que siemprebajista tiene el culo como la bandera japon. Los siemprealcistas tal y cual.....zasca en la boca



Te expresas como el culo,pero has ganado o has perdido? ::


----------



## Hannibal (13 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y dices que has ganado pasta gracias a las recomendaciones alcistas del pájaro?:



Mmm yo creía que aquí todos ganabamos gracias a las recomendaciones contrarias del jato ienso:

Ahora tengo una pregunta seria, llevo unas grifas B desde 30,6, mi objetivo es de momento atacar máximos y ya no le queda mucho para llegar pero, alguien que la siga cree que los romperá sin problemas? Cual sería su siguiente parada?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2015)

el personal del hvei sucumbiendo ante el siemprealcismo , justo cuando les van a endiñar un gap a la baja


----------



## Robopoli (13 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Otra de las consecuencias del QE es que la volatilidad se va a hundir, asi que nos vamos a aburrir como ostras.




Ande yo caliente abúrrase la gente 
Para mi lo importante es trincar lo que pueda del QE :yes:


Sent from my Robophone using Guanotalk


----------



## paulistano (13 Abr 2015)

Abengoa presenta dividendo el viernes...0,09 netos.

He entrado hoy a 3,38...a ver si de aquí al viernes se calienta e incluso igual vendo el jueves.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Abr 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Mmm yo creía que aquí todos ganabamos gracias a las recomendaciones contrarias del jato ienso:
> 
> Ahora tengo una pregunta seria, llevo unas grifas B desde 30,6, mi objetivo es de momento atacar máximos y ya no le queda mucho para llegar pero, alguien que la siga cree que los romperá sin problemas? Cual sería su siguiente parada?



Buenas. Yo tengo las grifoles, pero la clase A. Estoy desde 34 y esperando que rompa los 43 un día de estos para entrar en subida libre absoluta. ¿Por qué no hoy?


----------



## Durmiente (14 Abr 2015)

Me temo que hoy puede ser el día en que acierte el jato con lo del gap a la baja.

La solución, dentro de 2 o tres minutos...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Abr 2015)

¿Y los chinos? ::

 NEP imparable:Sorpresa,Exportaciones China -15, Importaciones -13 

---------- Post added 14-abr-2015 at 07:23 ----------

¿Y mis zéticas? Parce que quieren coger otro tramillo al alza hasta 4.6...


----------



## Topongo (14 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. Yo tengo las grifoles, pero la clase A. Estoy desde 34 y esperando que rompa los 43 un día de estos para entrar en subida libre absoluta. ¿Por qué no hoy?



Mis abertis a un 1% también de máximos histércos...
Pau& Co. , las sacyres ya se sabe como son, perracas como ellas solas, se han quedado ahí, es stand by.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Abr 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Mis abertis a un 1% también de máximos histércos...
> Pau& Co. , las sacyres ya se sabe como son, perracas como ellas solas, se han quedado ahí, es stand by.



Sí. Lo de sacyr es triste. ¿Donde están mis plusvis prometidas? :´( Mira que dudaba entre pillar las sacyres y las ohles...caguen.


----------



## Krim (14 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el personal del hvei sucumbiendo ante el siemprealcismo , justo cuando les van a endiñar un gap a la baja



Ponte largo ya y acaba con esta pantomima...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2015)

la cuña se estrecha cada vez mas , la ruptura es inminente


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Abr 2015)

> Los analistas de Citi han rebajado el precio objetivo de ArcelorMittal hasta los siete euros por título. Estas estimaciones situarían a los títulos la acerera un 21% por debajo de los niveles actuales
> 
> Leer más: Hachazo de Citi a ArcelorMittal: su precio será un 21% inferior dentro de doce meses. Noticias de Inversión http://*******/1GFXsy9



Pues eso. Los nietos y tal...


----------



## Eurocrack (14 Abr 2015)

Uff Santander cayendo un 4%


----------



## garpie (14 Abr 2015)

Hombre, 0,151 € de la bajada (un 2,11% sobre el precio de cierre de ayer, 7,152 €) corresponden al descuento de los derechos del scrip dividend...


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (14 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues eso. Los nietos y tal...



Y Alcatel como un _cobete_ :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2015)

cerrados cortos 11430 en 11700 :: por ese lao , pero tambien otro paqueton 11800 en 11700 y por ahi recuperamos algo , abrimos largos ahora que se ha cerrado el gap 3781 en el eurostoxxx50


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Abr 2015)

JOJOJO. Cuanto más baja el IBEX, más suben las arce lores. ¿No será es el truco? ienso:
Y cuanto más baja el IBEX, u sube, mas pierde el jato, también.


----------



## Namreir (14 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados cortos 11430 en 11700 :: por ese lao , pero tambien otro paqueton 11800 en 11700 y por ahi recuperamos algo , abrimos largos ahora que se ha cerrado el gap 3781 en el eurostoxxx50



Menos mal que juegas con billetes del monopoli, si no a ver quien es el guapo que mantiene unos cortos apalancados perdiendo casi un 4%.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2015 at 15:26 ----------

Las letras patrias a un año a puntito de entrar en terreno negativo

España 1-Año | Rendimiento de Bono España 1-Año


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (14 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> JOJOJO. Cuanto más baja el IBEX, más suben las arce lores. ¿No será es el truco? ienso:
> Y cuanto más baja el IBEX, u sube, mas pierde el jato, también.



Parece de convergencia i unió.... con avidez a por su 3% 

En usa puede dejar buen volumen hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2015)

se haran un par de ataque mas a los 11850-11900 aprovechando el vencimiento del viernes y luego el acabose :abajo:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se haran un par de ataque mas a los 11850-11900 aprovechando el vencimiento del viernes y luego el acabose :abajo:



Nos vemos en el 12.500. Hoy le he entrado con to' lo gordo. Droghi es mi pastor, nada me falta..


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2015)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Nos vemos en el 12.500. Hoy le he entrado con to' lo gordo. Droghi es mi pastor, nada me falta..



de 12250 no pasa


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de 12250 no pasa



Van a dejar de imprimir? El BCE va subir los tipos? Se termina la época de elecciones en países clave de Jeuropa? 

Hasta fin de año esto va a ir como un cobete, me juego que se queda por encima de los 13.000. Ahora, en 2016, el horror!


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2015)

*UBS y Raymond James prevén nuevos máximos en Ferrovial*

UBS y Raymond James prevén nuevos máximos en Ferrovial



ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Van a dejar de imprimir? El BCE va subir los tipos? Se termina la época de elecciones en países clave de Jeuropa?
> 
> Hasta fin de año esto va a ir como un cobete, me juego que se queda por encima de los 13.000. Ahora, en 2016, el horror!



Del año 2016 no me atrevo a decir nada.

Pero si de adivinación y futurología se trata, doy mi pronóstico: mañana preveo que la bolsa abrirá a las 9 de la mañana.

Luego se negociarán valores pa un lao y pa otro, unos parriba y otros pabajo.

Y por último y como colofón definitivo a esta profecía nostradámica puedo aseguraros que cerrará la bolsa tras la subasta y unos habrán ganao :Aplauso: y otros perdido ::.

Gracias por vuestra atención, amigos míos. 8:


----------



## J-Z (14 Abr 2015)

Vemos como arcelol va camino de dar otro eurito por acción desde 8,5x.

Y la peña comprando sacyres y abengoas ::


----------



## Namreir (14 Abr 2015)

O santanderes y tal


----------



## estasi (14 Abr 2015)

estais todos locos el Ibbex esta supercaro,pero caro,caro


----------



## 1965 (14 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> *UBS y Raymond James prevén nuevos máximos en Ferrovial*
> 
> UBS y Raymond James prevén nuevos máximos en Ferrovial
> 
> ...



A que precio venderías tu ferro??? Las tengo con un +52% y no se si vender y esperarlas cuando caigan


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2015)

1965 dijo:


> A que precio venderías tu ferro??? Las tengo con un +52% y no se si vender y esperarlas cuando caigan



No lo tengo claro. 

De momento lleva una subida libre imparable e impecable, rompiendo máximos sin hacer techo. Esos 22 o tal vez más en los que la valora UBS pueden verse pronto, no me cabe duda. 

Yo que tú no vendería. Si has comprado a 9-10€ es un 8-9% de dividendo asegurado.

Cometí el error de vender en los 16,50 en diciembre, después de sacarle un 40% y ahora se me ha escapado. Esperando que corrija sobre 18 para entrar de nuevo, si es que quieren dejarla caer hasta ahí.


----------



## docjones (14 Abr 2015)

Hecho relevante para los pequeños "himbersores" (o "susios hejpeculadores" para los del ala izquierda. El Bróker Naranja baja la comisión mínima de 12 a 8 eurelios. Menos da una piedra.


----------



## Krim (14 Abr 2015)

Se esta poniendo esto bueno...veo cerca la corrección...¿dejaran entrar de una puta vez?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

cerramos largos de ayer y hoy , 11700 en 11765 y abrimos cortos con to lo gordo :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Abr 2015)

Buenos dias.

Pues yo veo a mis grifoles en máximos históricos. Vamos a por esa subida libre absóluta. ¿No?


----------



## Krim (15 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> cerramos largos de ayer y hoy , 11700 en 11765 y abrimos cortos con to lo gordo :no:



No falla. Gato corto, se jodió la corrección. Y eso que no veo más que ventas y ventas, pero nada, hoyga.


----------



## Namreir (15 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Pues yo veo a mis grifoles en máximos históricos. Vamos a por esa subida libre absóluta. ¿No?



Droghis acaba de meter to' lo gordo


----------



## Krim (15 Abr 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gracias Gato, me has salvado de palmar un stop.



Ahora mismo, todas las señales dan de jugarse un corto, y no lo estoy haciendo única y exclusivamente porque el jato. Not kidding


----------



## Durmiente (15 Abr 2015)

Tal y como era previsible, Bankia ha comenzado a subir.

Tengo compra especulativa en 271... ¿a cuánto creeis que puede remontar?

¿La seguis?

Por cierto, ayer aproveche para aumentar mi posición en BBVA (no es especulativa, precisamente) y me ha salido bien la jugada...

Las demás, las dejé como estaban, apretando los dientes...

---------- Post added 15-abr-2015 at 12:30 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Ahora mismo, todas las señales dan de jugarse un corto, y no lo estoy haciendo única y exclusivamente porque el jato. Not kidding



Creo que los cortos, que van a venir, están un poco más arriba...

Pongamos en 12.500? O es mucho?

---------- Post added 15-abr-2015 at 12:32 ----------

Creo que Bankia se puede comer hoy los 300


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2015)

Como lo veis pezkeñines? Se desatará el apocalípsis de amor o no pasará na de na .


----------



## Ghost hunter (15 Abr 2015)

Yo ya estoy posicionado a la baja, esperando el guano me haygo.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2015)

Servidor este en el inem pa un control , espero que no sea de alcoholemia, porque me he zampado un flameado de mou en ayunas


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Abr 2015)

Ménudo bajón. Al final el gato acierta y todo y acabamos rojunos.

Como dice la canción, si el INEM te quema, quema el INEM.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ménudo bajón. Al final el gato acierta y todo y acabamos rojunos.
> 
> Como dice la canción, si el INEM te quema, quema el INEM.



Tranquilo. Más se perdió en Cuba y volvieron cantando...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2015)

DRAGHI COPERTO DI CORIANDOLI DA CONTESTATRICE DURANTE CONF STAMPA BCE 15-04-15 - YouTube


abajo el dictatolsheep :o


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Abr 2015)




----------



## LCIRPM (15 Abr 2015)

¿Y los fotografos abrazados de qué van?


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (15 Abr 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Y los fotografos abrazados de qué van?



Es la única batalla real que ha habido y todos pasando de ella... el de la camisa de cuadros es un artista, el movimiento codosobaco es una pasada... así se toma una posición.


----------



## Zetaperro (15 Abr 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Y los fotografos abrazados de qué van?



Se usan a modo de estabilizador. Así las fotos salen con total nitidez.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Abr 2015)

Da la impresión de que esto que queda (la horita o así) va a ser de subidas....


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Abr 2015)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Es la única batalla real que ha habido y todos pasando de ella... el de la camisa de cuadros es un artista, el movimiento codosobaco es una pasada... así se toma una posición.



Otiá, menuda lucha. Ni los hermanos Gasol pillando un rebote.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2015)

esperamos gap a la baja para mañana calichines


----------



## Durmiente (15 Abr 2015)

y EL SP a punto de marcar nuevos máximos históricos....


----------



## Tono (15 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esperamos gap a la baja para mañana calichines



Cuando suelten la goma ya verás el bote que pega el muelle.

Vendrán los lloros.


----------



## docjones (15 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


>



Vaya zutto se llevó el amigo Mario en la fiesta sorpresa de cumple


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Abr 2015)

Muy feo lo que ha hecho hoy las grifoles. Preocupante.


----------



## sintripulacion (16 Abr 2015)

Me parece que jugarse un corto ahora es arriesgado.

Con tipos cero, Droghi metiendo pasta por un tubo, los depositantes trasladando ahorros a los fondos de inversión, con el euro por los suelos, el petróleo también etc etc.... hasta los deoleos suben...

Para esperar una corrección seria habría que acercarse un poco más a la fecha de las elecciones .... y que de ahí saliera un resultado (por otra parte probable) de esos que no gustan a los mercados.

Mi humilde opinión.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

nos acercamos al vencimiento , mantenemos cortos por lo menos hasta el central de bollinger en diario ienso:

---------- Post added 16-abr-2015 at 09:26 ----------

Cerramos cortitos 11765 en 11710 y abrimos largos :Baile:


----------



## Durmiente (16 Abr 2015)

Paree que hoy toca bajadita....

¿en torno a un 0'50% al final?


----------



## Ghost hunter (16 Abr 2015)

Yo mantengo mis cortos de ayer, esperando a ver si rompe a la baja en la zona de los 11.700. En caso contrario venta y take profit


----------



## Robopoli (16 Abr 2015)

Renta variable YTD







Un par de mixtos defensivos YTD







EUR/USD







Si alguien con este panorama ha perdido pasta que se plantee seriamente eso de coger valores por su cuenta y riesgo...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2015)

Hay un poco de guano. La que ha liado la femen.


----------



## Ghost hunter (16 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hay un poco de guano. La que ha liado la femen.



Es guano bueno de momento, guano de sana corrección. Eso si como pierda a cierre los 11.600 veo muy factibles los 11.300 y un periodo lateralidad.


----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2015)

Corrección de libro previa al vencimiento mensual.:Aplauso::Aplauso:
En principio debería estar marcando una clara tendencia alcista. 

Se trataría de coger el máximo papel posible y los más barato antes del vencimiento de mañana (mensual) para luego subir a todo gas hasta el vencimiento del mes que viene (trimestral). 

Luego los fondos harían caja para gastar en vacaciones, veranito, solecito, chiringuito...



Robopoli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ''cortos'', han palmado pasta los ''cortos''.
Los de CFDs y los de mollera. :XX::XX:

Por no hablar de los asustaviejas casposos que se han quedado mirando a ver si llega el día del guano final un siglo de estos. :bla::bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2015)

se ha tocado la parte baja de la cuña , tanto en precio como en la cuña del rsi diario , preveo subidon para atacar los 12250 en un par de sesiones ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2015)

Yo no veo ninguna cuña. Ilustrenos o algo.


----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Yo no veo ninguna cuña. Ilustrenos o algo.




Es porque no ha puesto la tilde.
La cuña no... la cuñá.

que le ha tocao las partes bajas a la cuñá y entonces ha notao como un subidón de tó lo gordo.

Bankia empieza a ponerse interesante de nuevo. Mañana, si cae algo más, a lo mejor... :fiufiu:


----------



## hombre-mosca (16 Abr 2015)

OT:

Estaba el senor Don Gato
Sentadito en su tejado 
Marramiau miau miau
Sentadito en su tejado

Mirando sus corti-largos
Y el aguante de las bolingers
Marramiau miau miau
Y el aguante de las bolingers

Cuando de repente se rompiron los aguantes
Al ver el esepe-e
Marramiau miau miau
Al ver el esepe-e

Lo llevaban ya al entierro
Con la cuenta bloqueada
Marramiau miau miau
Con la cuenta bloqueada

Cuando se acordo
de ese inverso que tenia
Marramiau miau miau
de ese inverso que tenia

Por eso dice todo el mundo que Don Gato
Se come a todos los trolls
Marramiau miau miau
Se come a todos los trooooooOOOOOoooolllllsssssss ….


Que bien estar de vacaciones.

sp 2140 susto o muelte...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2015)

dije cuña , perdon quise decir coña :o


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Miro a 11250, base de la cuña.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-abr-2015 at 15:55 ----------
> 
> ...



negro del futuro , no puede estar mas equivocado , mañana gap al alza


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2015)

se acabo lo que se daba , mañana hay que salir de largos , el rally bajista ha comenzado


----------



## Durmiente (16 Abr 2015)

Da la impresión de que es el inicio de una "sana corrección" para volver a seguir subiendo pero.... ¡vaya usted a saber!....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> negro del futuro , no puede estar mas equivocado , mañana gap al alza





muertoviviente dijo:


> se acabo lo que se daba , mañana hay que salir de largos , el rally bajista ha comenzado



:: Dos mensajes consecutivos completamente contradictorios. JOJOJO. Es en ese momento cuando hay que usar los multinickes para intercalar un mensaje entre medias o algo, para disimular.

Guanos días.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> :: Dos mensajes consecutivos completamente contradictorios. JOJOJO. Es en ese momento cuando hay que usar los multinickes para intercalar un mensaje entre medias o algo, para disimular.
> 
> Guanos días.



Estrategia ganadora 100% de acierto con el corto-largo progresivo del jato...


----------



## Namreir (17 Abr 2015)

Entonces jato como anda? largp, corto, cortilargo o larguicorto?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

es lo malo de no tener mas de un nick :ouch:

dia de vencimiento , salimos de largos y cargamos cortos con tres cullons , apertura con gap por debajo del central de bollinger , se ha roto la cuña :abajo:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

el objetivo esta exactamente en la mm200 10600 aprox y lo alcanzaremos en cuestion de unas 5 sesiones


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

keinur dijo:


> En 5 sesiones te habrás puesto cotilargo unas 15 veces. Calculando por lo bajo.



como lo ha adivinado ? :8:

ahora mismo hay que mantener cortos , la ruptura de la cuña y los indicadores asi lo indican , valga la redundancia :o

tenemos macd cortado a la baja despues de mucho tiempo en el ibex y macd cortado a la baja poco tiempo despues de haber cortado al alza en el eurostoxxx50 lo cual es trampa clasica :abajo:


----------



## Hannibal (17 Abr 2015)




----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

Hasta que por fin llego el guano bueno , como se le extrañaba :S

---------- Post added 17-abr-2015 at 12:10 ----------

alcistillas rezad lo que sepais , este rally os partira el espinazo :no:

recordad que aun queda un gap sin cerrar en 8600 :baba: 

veo un HCH cuya clavicular pasa por los 99xx , tambien un rally en dos tramos con rebote en la mm200 ienso:


----------



## Namreir (17 Abr 2015)

Grecia suspend pagos, acabamos de palmar 35.000 millones de deuda griega que les compramos a los bancos alemanes y franceses.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dije cuña , perdon quise decir coña :o



es por tecnico :o


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Abr 2015)

Menudo guanaco.

La cuña es de coña.


----------



## Namreir (17 Abr 2015)

Droghi, dobla la dosis, que el enfermo agoniza.


----------



## elpatatero (17 Abr 2015)

Guanoooooooo


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Hannibal (17 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Grecia suspend pagos, acabamos de palmar 35.000 millones de deuda griega que les compramos a los bancos alemanes y franceses.



Y por qué el resto de mercados apenas cae? ienso:


----------



## elpatatero (17 Abr 2015)

Vamos Alemania que ya esta estas en 0,058 


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Krim (17 Abr 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y por qué el resto de mercados apenas cae? ienso:



¿Te refieres a los Alemanes con su -1.7%?

¿Al EuroStoxx con su -1.67%?

¿A Holanda con su -1.8%?

Joder con la miopía burbujita :facepalm:


----------



## Namreir (17 Abr 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y por qué el resto de mercados apenas cae? ienso:



Como que no cae? Cae to' quisqui, los perifericos los que mas.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Abr 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y por qué el resto de mercados apenas cae? ienso:



El IBEX está muy bancarizado y endeudado. Lo de siempres.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Abr 2015)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a los Alemanes con su -1.7%?
> 
> ¿Al EuroStoxx con su -1.67%?
> 
> ...



En ecobolsa a mí me sale esto:
FTSE 100	7052.29	*-0.12* 12:04
DAX XETRA	11901.71	*-0.81* 12:04
CAC 40	5195.41	*-0.56* 12:02


----------



## Namreir (17 Abr 2015)

Ibex -2,4%
Dax -2%

Paessido, hoygan, por una vez guaneamos juntitos to'os


----------



## Krim (17 Abr 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> En ecobolsa a mí me sale esto:
> FTSE 100	7052.29	*-0.12* 12:04
> DAX XETRA	11901.71	*-0.81* 12:04
> CAC 40	5195.41	*-0.56* 12:02



Porque tienes casi media hora de retraso. Sí es verdad que el Trolibex ha caído antes que el resto (es así de chulo, ya se sabe. Guano sin el Trolibex liderando NO es guano), pero espérate un ratito .


----------



## Namreir (17 Abr 2015)

Pongamos un grafico pa'que veamos que no van a pagar







No quieren pagar, y aunque quisiesen no pueden.

Spain is not Greece.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Abr 2015)

No quero ni mirar la cartera...


----------



## Blink (17 Abr 2015)

De investing... :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (17 Abr 2015)

Otro mash







---------- Post added 17-abr-2015 at 12:35 ----------

A mi me pone palote que los griegos defaultuen, es como poder ir al otro lado y ver que como es.


----------



## Blink (17 Abr 2015)

Y a todo esto... es Viernes. Cuando suelen pasar "cosas"


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Porque tienes casi media hora de retraso. Sí es verdad que el Trolibex ha caído antes que el resto (es así de chulo, ya se sabe. Guano sin el Trolibex liderando NO es guano), pero espérate un ratito .



media hora solo ? ::


----------



## James Bond (17 Abr 2015)

Pues yo estoy por salir de compras :fiufiu: Unas Santanderes a 6,50€ o BBVA a 9€ no se me antojan caras a largo plazo.


----------



## Blink (17 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Otro mash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:XX: :XX: Aunque me juego algo a que tampoco vamos a aprender nada por aquí, _as usual_


----------



## Namreir (17 Abr 2015)

Y que conste que en el fondo los numeros griegos empezaban a tener mejor pinta







Pero la deuda y el apalancamiento es muy cabron.


----------



## Namreir (17 Abr 2015)

Y del coste laboral que me decis?


----------



## Seren (17 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Hasta que por fin llego el guano bueno , como se le extrañaba :S
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2015 at 12:10 ----------
> 
> ...



La llevas clara si quieres ver el 8600


----------



## Hannibal (17 Abr 2015)

Por cierto, joder con las Abengoas y las OHL. Las segundas ya ha quedado claro que durante un tiempo ni con un palo; y las primeras dependen sobre todo de si en el consejo de menistros de los viernes se le apoya con alguna medida o no


----------



## explorador (17 Abr 2015)

Y el petroleo disparándose en pleno QE europeo, vaya hostia que se avecina:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

Seren dijo:


> La llevas clara si quieres ver el 8600



se veran , de una forma u otra lo cerraremos , es lo que tienen los gaps


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No quero ni mirar la cartera...



Yo en situacion asi cierro cualquier ventana con brokers,foros,prensa y cualquier mierda que pueda hablar ni remotamente del tema,y a las 17:30 retomo

La tecnica del avestruz de toda la vida,vamos


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo en situacion asi cierro cualquier ventana con brokers,foros,prensa y cualquier mierda que pueda hablar ni remotamente del tema,y a las 17:30 retomo
> 
> La tecnica del avestruz de toda la vida,vamos



la cabeza en un agujero y el culo en pompa :ouch:


----------



## Topongo (17 Abr 2015)

Oigan, es ya el apocalipsis ese?

Bonita ostia mis abertis también, entre colocaciones aceleradas y demás las tengo casi en la casilla de salida...
Al menos un dividendo por medio ya hemos tenido ::


----------



## Krim (17 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Y del coste laboral que me decis?



¡Que pongas el origen de Y en 0! ¡Eso te digo! :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

debido al QE , lo mas probable es que se cumpla el objetivo de la cuña muy rapidamente y vuelta al siemprealcismo cansino por lo menos hasta alcanzar los 12250 , pero un default griego o algo similar , provocaria la formacion de un HCH con objetivo 8100 ienso:


----------



## James Bond (17 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> debido al QE , lo mas probable es que se cumpla el objetivo de la cuña muy rapidamente y vuelta al siemprealcismo cansino por lo menos hasta alcanzar los 12250 , pero un default griego o algo similar , provocaria la formacion de un HCH con objetivo 8100 ienso:



Los ocho miles no se van a ver en años si es que se llegan a ver... Deje ya de trollear, además es que no das ni una ::

Esto puede caer a 10.800 puntos y seguir siendo impecablemente alcista.Con un QE por en medio inyectando pasta a mansalva, este año se veran los 12.000 sin problemas, y el año que viene los 13.000 después Dios dirá.

Con los depósitos y la renta fija hecha una mierda no hay nada que discutir, mientras acciones como Mapfre, Gas Natural, Enagas, Iberdrola, Tef, etc sigan dando un 4-5% de dividendos es lo que hay. Cuando dichas acciones den un 2-3% de dividendo ya hablaremos de caídas... y mercados sobrevalorados.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

venimos de los 6k y los gaps siempre se cierran , ya sea desde los 11800 o desde los 16k pezkeñin


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gato, ojo al rebote



10650 objetivo minimo en cuestion de 5 sesiones aprox 

servidor se va a servir una copichuela y a ver una peli , hablando de pelis , os recomiendo esta que es de lo mas mejor :

Ver Tema - St.Vincent.1080p.Ac3.DTS.Dual.Bluray.2014 - Todohdtv

pasad de la bolsa , tendra que cumplir su objetivo si o si :Baile:


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Grecia suspend pagos, acabamos de palmar 35.000 millones de deuda griega que les compramos a los bancos alemanes y franceses.



De eso se trataba.

Tampoco vamos a pagar nosotros.

Llegará el mismo momento para España, es timing.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Abr 2015)

Aunque suspensa pagos Grecia, Mesopotamia, el Ponto y Abisinia... el QE es el QE.

Esto lo vemos este año por encima de los 12.000 puntos si o si.

Acabo de comprar en un fondo referenciado a IBEX 35 y otro a Eurostock.

Creo que es buen momento para comprar (quizá no EL MEJOR) pero sí buen momento para hacer inversiones a medio-largo.


----------



## Tono (17 Abr 2015)

Metemos orden de compra en Bankia a 1,233.

Hasta el 1,35 como mínimo.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2015 at 14:16 ----------

Orden realizada.

Lástima no haber vendido las SAN a 7,15 el lunes :ouch:


----------



## J-Z (17 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Aunque suspensa pagos Grecia, Mesopotamia, el Ponto y Abisinia... el QE es el QE.
> 
> Esto lo vemos este año por encima de los 12.000 puntos si o si.
> 
> ...



Compra compra que te lo quitan de las manos.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2015 at 15:08 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> 10650 objetivo minimo en cuestion de 5 sesiones aprox
> 
> servidor se va a servir una copichuela y a ver una peli , hablando de pelis , os recomiendo esta que es de lo mas mejor :
> 
> ...



Jato ya la vi no está mal, mirate la del francotirador que tb ha salido en HD.

Guano ha llegado para quedarse, la señal es los gazelos estos comprando ::


----------



## estasi (17 Abr 2015)

dije el otro dia

estais locos la bolsa esta cara


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

locas , estan locas 

es una figura tesnica de manual y el rally es tipico de un QE se hace de forma muy rapida para luego volver al siemprealcismo alcista como si no hubiese pasado nada , salvo si el QE se haya preparado en prevision del default griego ienso:


----------



## Namreir (17 Abr 2015)

Es la primera vez que va a coincidir un deffault de un pais de la eurozona con un QE.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2015 at 16:12 ----------

Exportamos guano en cantidades industriales, el dow 1,5% abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

preveo gap a la baja desde la zona 11200 :fiufiu:

un HCH consumira al ibex :abajo:


----------



## Namreir (17 Abr 2015)

> But Faber, a bearish investor known as "Dr. Doom," said the country's fiscal situation was unsalvageable.
> 
> "Even if Greece grows at 10 percent per annum for the next ten years, it will not be able to pay its debts back," he told CNBC.
> 
> ...



Let's face reality, Greece is bankrupt: Marc Faber


----------



## Hannibal (17 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Let's face reality, Greece is bankrupt: Marc Faber



Tanto artículo finmundista me da a entender que efectivamente esto es un simple despioje y que no quieren que nadie más entre ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tanto artículo finmundista me da a entender que efectivamente esto es un simple despioje y que no quieren que nadie más entre ienso:



el despioje es lo mas probable , pero cuidado el gap 8600 debe cerrarse , quiza se este dibujando una figura que nos terminara por llevar a sus alrededores :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 17-abr-2015 at 16:30 ----------

no hay piedad :Baile:


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2015)

sobran las palabras


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (17 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> sobran las palabras



Crees que va a romper por abajo, no??


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2015)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Crees que va a romper por abajo, no??



El tiempo corre a favor de la ruptura, claramente.

Es un valor para no estar largo.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Abr 2015)

Si señor. Los bajistas llevais razón.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2015 at 16:58 ----------

Ea. Ya estoy en pérdidas.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si señor. Los bajistas llevais razón.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2015 at 16:58 ----------
> 
> Ea. Ya estoy en pérdidas.



ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :ouch:


----------



## J-Z (17 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> sobran las palabras



Si que sobran sí, mucho GAP por arriba que cerrar, y ha dejado casi otro eurito desde la zona 8,5x. Y tiene otro GAP bien bonito que cerrará el lunes en 8,69.

Donde se volverá a entrar para coger otro eurito, dos, o tres fáciles.


----------



## Krim (17 Abr 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tanto artículo finmundista me da a entender que efectivamente esto es un simple despioje y que no quieren que nadie más entre ienso:



A ver, el que realmente dude que esto sea un despioje está, hablando en plata, bastante zumbado. Venimos de subir de los 9800 (momento en el cual, siempre según los expertos burbujios, se acababa el mundo) así casi del tirón. 

El problema es que váyase usted a saber donde carajo acaba la corrección. Como excelentemente han señalado, si caemos a 10.800, aquí no pasa ni media, y si me apuras, incluso en 10.200 no vería amenaza al Pensamiento Único Siemprealcista.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (17 Abr 2015)

La semana que viene los leones se pondrán las botas. El mono Varoufakis arreglará algo con Europa y el FMI (como siempre) y gap al alza el lunes.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Abr 2015)

Gran dia para hacer dinero .....


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (17 Abr 2015)

Krim dijo:


> El problema es que váyase usted a saber donde carajo acaba la corrección. Como excelentemente han señalado, si caemos a 10.800, aquí no pasa ni media, y si me apuras, incluso en 10.200 no vería amenaza al Pensamiento Único Siemprealcista.



Si llega a 10.200 vendo las bragas de mi abuela para entrar. Estamos en modo QE, pero a diferencia del DOW, los meneos del IBEX son mas fuertes simplemente porque es un indice chicharro.


----------



## J-Z (17 Abr 2015)

Es el mejor cirio bajista desde el 9 de enero, tranquis que el lunes rebota ::


----------



## Hannibal (17 Abr 2015)

Krim dijo:


> incluso en 10.200 no vería amenaza al *Pensamiento Único Siemprealcista*.



¿El PUS? Eso pasa por no desinfectar ::



ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> La semana que viene los leones se pondrán las botas. El mono Varoufakis arreglará algo con Europa y el FMI (como siempre) y gap al alza el lunes.



Yo también lo creo. A Alemania no le interesa que los PIGS salgamos de Europa, sino, ¿a quién venderían sus productos y sobre quién mandarían? 

A veces pienso que Alemania está haciendo lo que ya nos hizo Napoleón en el 1800. Curiosamente es más que posible en ambos casos que sea mejor que nos gobiernen los de fuera que los de aquí.

P.D. Últimamente este foro está muy roñoso en cuantoa thanks se refiere, ¿verdad? ¿Es que Marihuano también nos ha recortado en thanks? :fiufiu:


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (17 Abr 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿El PUS? Eso pasa por no desinfectar ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el patrón muertoviviente (9 años sin clickar el botoncito de marras) también conocido como patrón Abraham.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Abr 2015)

Vamos a ver una subasta que merezca la pena...

La cosa estaba aburridilla la última temporada...


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (17 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El tiempo corre a favor de la ruptura, claramente.
> 
> Es un valor para no estar largo.



El tipo de cambio facilita que se pueda esperar, sus mínimos si no me equivoca estaría en torno a los 8.5X ... aunque después de haber visto los 10 poco consuelo sería salir a pre.


----------



## Krim (17 Abr 2015)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Si llega a 10.200 vendo las bragas de mi abuela para entrar. Estamos en modo QE, pero a diferencia del DOW, los meneos del IBEX son mas fuertes simplemente porque es un indice chicharro.



A mí no me sorprendería que los tocase, pero eso sí, "Trolibex Style". Toco, salen 300.000 noticias de chuperbajadas en la bolsa, los "no-CMs" en masa a predicar el acopalipsis...y fallaco bajista, cerramos en, por ejemplo 10.350, y el resto de la peli, ya la sabemos. Como el pasado 16 de Diciembre, vaya. Eso sí aderezado con muuuuuuuucho troleo y velas de 200 puntos pa un lado y pal otro para que no haya cristo que entre.


----------



## J-Z (17 Abr 2015)

Su mínimo es 7,75 un auténtico chollo si vuelve hasta ahí.

La zona 7,75-8,5x es de compra.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

bueno chavalines , se acabo la semana y como viene la siguiente :baba:

a todos vosotros se os condeno , os mantenemos vivos para servir esta nave , por lo tanto remad y vivid :no:

hasta la proxima semana , si sobrevivis al finde , vereis el objetivo :Baile:


----------



## Ghost hunter (17 Abr 2015)

Ahora toca periodo lateral en la bolsa, rango 11.300-11.850.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Abr 2015)

Ja ajajajja 

Ni frio ni calor.

0 grados...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ja ajajajja
> 
> Ni frio ni calor.
> 
> 0 grados...



ponte el termometro donde ya tu sabe


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (17 Abr 2015)

Remontadita de ultimo minuto que confirma que esto fue una merienda de leones.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

Hay alguna posibilidad de pullback a la coña perdida desde 11150 11200 y hch pezkeñin en el eurostoxxx50 .


----------



## Robopoli (17 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno chavalines , se acabo la semana y como viene la siguiente :baba:
> 
> a todos vosotros se os condeno , os mantenemos vivos para servir esta nave , por lo tanto remad y vivid :no:
> 
> hasta la proxima semana , si sobrevivis al finde , vereis el *objetivo* :Baile:



Gracias salao!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

Mi compi ha abierto un bar y estoy en la gran inauguración, voy a cenar a punta de tapas .


----------



## Hannibal (17 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Mi compi ha abierto un bar y estoy en la gran inauguración, voy a cenar a punta de tapas .



Siento decirle que su amigo es sólo el camarero, no el dueño:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2015)

Pobre , su problema es ser el dueño , ojalá le vaya bien pero no creo que aguante mucho .


----------



## Action directe (17 Abr 2015)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Remontadita de ultimo minuto que confirma que esto fue una merienda de leones.



Uf, no se, el DAX en afterhours ha bajado un poquito mas (50 puntos, y ahora esta a -30 del cierre). No se si sera wishful thinking...


----------



## mpbk (17 Abr 2015)

que pasa, ya habéis salido todos del ibex?
hubieráis cogido mi hilo, fucku


----------



## h2o ras (17 Abr 2015)

[YOUTUBE]https://youtu.be/qQgPReMF1f0?list=PL443CCCAAD1B0C016&t=29[/YOUTUBE]

Feliz fin de semana


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *La Hipótesis Bajista:*
> 
> Os comparto mi hipótesis: La pérdida de los 11600, advierte de la finalización de movimiento iniciado en 2012 en 5900, y nos mete de lleno en la segunda fase de la crisis del 2008 que se adjudica la posición de ONDA C.
> 
> ...



Negro, no hay techo formado.

La única opción es que el SPbse desfonde. Por encima de 2040 no hay problema. Perder los 1960 seria ya otro escenario pero todavía no se ve aunque si se puede apreciar cierto atasco desde hace muchos meses


----------



## Tono (19 Abr 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La crisis del año 29, se inicio en la bolsa Española en 1928; desde entonces, siempre hemos ido por delante.
> 
> En mi hipótesis el IBEX está en un proceso de repliegue a 10250 y en segundo lugar al cierre del año 2014.
> 
> Para esta fase de onda C, vuelven las reglas de 2008; la volatilidad en mínimos pasó de 100......




Ya.
Evidente.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Abr 2015)

El jato seguía corto, verdad?
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/641719-aterrizaje-forzoso-china-acaba-de-rebajar-1-coeficiente-de-caja-bancos.html


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Abr 2015)

A mí me da igual, mientras suba.

Buenos dias.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A mí me da igual, mientras suba.
> 
> Buenos dias.



Como van las Grifols? A que precio espera venderlas?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Abr 2015)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como van las Grifols? A que precio espera venderlas?



A 45 o 47. De momento la tememos con un +17% desde los 34, aunque la semana pasada le llagamos a tener en un +21. Parecíó que rompió los máximos, pero se desinfló.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el caer no se va a acabar :no:

que desmadre el viernes , un servidor termino en la cupula del trueno :ouch:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A 45 o 47. De momento la tememos con un +17% desde los 34, aunque la semana pasada le llagamos a tener en un +21. Parecíó que rompió los máximos, pero se desinfló.



Me uno a los 45€, las tengo compradas en 28€


----------



## Gransaint (20 Abr 2015)

Mientras las perspectivas de crecimiento sean "medio-buenas" a medio plazo, QE, paridad Euro-Dolar ... esta corrección "sana" para saltar stops solo la veo relacionada con los vtos de Grecia y la previa a los resultados de las cotizadas del primer trimestre... hay que coger IMPULSO para llegar a los 12k


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2015)

pobre gacelon , rebote dice :ouch:


----------



## Action directe (20 Abr 2015)

Pues los futuros S&P van hacia los 2100 otra vez.

Y DAX ha recuperado algo mas que IBEX

---------- Post added 20-abr-2015 at 09:38 ----------




Krim dijo:


> A mí no me sorprendería que los tocase, pero eso sí, "Trolibex Style". Toco, salen 300.000 noticias de chuperbajadas en la bolsa, los "no-CMs" en masa a predicar el acopalipsis...y fallaco bajista, cerramos en, por ejemplo 10.350, y el resto de la peli, ya la sabemos. Como el pasado 16 de Diciembre, vaya. Eso sí aderezado con muuuuuuuucho troleo y velas de 200 puntos pa un lado y pal otro para que no haya cristo que entre.



Me parece que vas a tener razon. 200 puntos en graficos de 5 min? o de 1 hora?

---------- Post added 20-abr-2015 at 10:04 ----------

Vamos, arranca ya, que el DAX esta a tope de power aunque ha parado el rally bajo EMA20 de grafico horario


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Abr 2015)

Pues miren, hoy mis Sacyres y mis Arcelores, las que más suben del IBEX. Si es que nadie se quiere quedar sin ellas....


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2015)

que rebote mas guapo :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2015)

despojando , se dice despojando , señor negro del futuro inmediato 

es por tesnico , romper la cuña de coña es lo que tiene :abajo:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2015)

estamos ante una figura tesnica casi perfecta , para ser perfecta le hace falta un pullback , esta puede aparecer o no , pero de hacerlo , la zona mas probable es en los 11150 mm50 ienso:


----------



## Tono (20 Abr 2015)

Buenos días señor@s, un placer como siempre.


----------



## J-Z (20 Abr 2015)

El guanear no se va acabar.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2015)

el gafar no se va acabar :ouch:

se acabo la sesion pezkeñines , espero gap a la baja para mañana


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Abr 2015)

Las cuñas del jato acaban mal. 

buenos dias.


----------



## Krim (21 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el gafar no se va acabar :ouch:
> 
> se acabo la sesion pezkeñines , espero gap a la baja para mañana



COMO lo haces?!!!!!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (21 Abr 2015)

Joder con el PUS. La cosa es que con lo de ayer el volver a subir no parece ni remotamente justificado, pero...subiendo andamos. Ganas de intentar un corto.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Breve (21 Abr 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Joder con el PUS. La cosa es que con lo de ayer el volver a subir no parece ni remotamente justificado, pero...subiendo andamos. Ganas de intentar un corto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Abrir cortos? si acaban de romper el engaño a la baja que han hecho, lo lleva avisando muertoviviente hace unos días, que esperabais, caídas?

Lo más seguro hagan nuevos máximos los europeos esta semana o la siguiente y más mal que bien, el ibex lo seguirá


----------



## Krim (21 Abr 2015)

Discrepo. A las 9:20, por definición, es imposible "romper" nada.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (21 Abr 2015)

No digo que no puedan recortar ahora las europeas unas décimas pero ponerse ahora corto es tener más cojones que el caballo de Espartero. 
El Grexit se está normalizando y ya se da por hecho que tendrán una "moneda alternativa" más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Sr. Breve (21 Abr 2015)

Desde que llevan hablando de Grecia, el mercado recorta 10 y luego sube 40... y ya llevan un buen tiempo hablando de Grecia.

Vamos, que lo de Grecia lo tienen para asustar de vez en cuando y que los pequeños vendan.


----------



## Sr. Breve (21 Abr 2015)

keinur dijo:


> :ouch:



A ver, que yo no digo que lo de Grecia sea mentira o insignificante, lo que quiero decir es que los que mueven los mercados le da igual la realidad, ellos mueven los numeritos de los índices donde les conviene. Estiran hacia un lado u otro los numeritos para que los que se guían por la lógica y la razón tengan posiciones perdedoras y asuman pérdidas... al final acaban girando el mercado hacia la lógica, pero cada vez ésto último lo hacen menos, se ve que hacer lo contrario le es mucho más rentable, y como más fuertes que ellos no hay nadie...

En un mercado como éste, si se apostase que mañana va a hacer sol, y al día siguiente llueve, lo normal sería ver al mercado subiendo y rompiendo máximos.


----------



## Durmiente (21 Abr 2015)

¿Se confirma entonces que lo de estos días ha sido un despioje?

Yo me he vuelto loco he ido incrementando mi posición estos días. Ya os lo he dicho.

Ahora si estoy corriendo riesgo.

Cruzo los dedos.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Abr 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Ibex es bajista; los otros quizás le sigan



Bajista... Desde Enero un +13.19% y es bajista... En 3 años hemos pasado de 7000 puntos a superar los 11.700 como pasó hace un par de días... 
Yo el bajismo no lo veo hoija pero quizás sea un tema de expectativas ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (21 Abr 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bajista... Desde Enero un +13.19% y es bajista... En 3 años hemos pasado de 7000 puntos a superar los 11.700 como pasó hace un par de días...
> Yo el bajismo no lo veo hoija pero quizás sea un tema de expectativas ienso:



Estoy contigo.

Se trata de un bajismo curioso.

Cuando se ponga alcista.... no te quiero ni contar.


----------



## Action directe (21 Abr 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Si Grecia coge la pasta de los rusos, se dará por descontado su salida de la UM, la UE, la OTAN y suputamadre.
> 
> Esa ayuda se deja para un escenario post-default. Principalmente porque Rusia no puede pagar TODA la deuda griega. 5000 millones dan para los vencimientos mas inmediatos. ¿Y luego?
> 
> La ayuda *tiene que venir de la UE y del BCE *para que podamos creernos que Grecia ha esquivado el default.



Pero no es una ayuda, es un negocio entre ambas partes, Rusia le da 5000 minoyes por dejarle desarrollar la infraestructura gasista.

Lo importante son los vencimientos mas inmediatos. Patadita hacia adelante hasta mayo; nueva correccion, esta vez el BCE ayuda a Grecia por algo, otra patadita; verano todo el mundo de vacaciones, septiembre empieza el baile, y mega correccion en octubre como siempre. De alli a que combiemos de ciclo ya depende de las dosis del Drogui. Pero realmente toca cambio. Yo me saldria de renta variable de todo tipo (europa, USA y emergentes) antes de verano.


----------



## Durmiente (21 Abr 2015)

Y encima, para variar, los futuros americanos (a estas horas) vienen verdecillos.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Abr 2015)

que no os pillen en los rebotitos , hasta la mm200 esto seguira guaneando


----------



## Durmiente (21 Abr 2015)

Action directe dijo:


> Pero no es una ayuda, es un negocio entre ambas partes, Rusia le da 5000 minoyes por dejarle desarrollar la infraestructura gasista.
> 
> Lo importante son los vencimientos mas inmediatos. Patadita hacia adelante hasta mayo; nueva correccion, esta vez el BCE ayuda a Grecia por algo, otra patadita; verano todo el mundo de vacaciones, septiembre empieza el baile, y mega correccion en octubre como siempre. De alli a que combiemos de ciclo ya depende de las dosis del Drogui. Pero realmente toca cambio. Yo me saldria de renta variable de todo tipo (europa, USA y emergentes) antes de verano.



¿Como era aquello de que "la masacre será en Octubre"? (o algo así...)


----------



## Action directe (21 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que no os pillen en los rebotitos , hasta la mm200 esto seguira guaneando



Y el velón de los vencimientos de marzo? No es ese un buen soporte?


----------



## Blink (21 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Como era aquello de que "la masacre será en Octubre"? (o algo así...)



Entre Septiembre y Octubre según se rumorea


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Abr 2015)

la ruptura de la cuña obliga al ibex a caer por lo menos hasta la mm200 106xx


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Abr 2015)

11800 es el objetivo de la superacion de la jran bajista


----------



## Action directe (21 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Como era aquello de que "la masacre será en Octubre"? (o algo así...)



No digo que vaya a haber masacre, pero una corrección, con la excusa de Grecia, Podemos, subida de tipos en USA, subida del petroleo o lo que sea. Pero que toca cambio de ciclo es cierto:







Este grafico esta basado en los ciclos economicos de 8.5 años.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Abr 2015)

Action directe dijo:


> No digo que vaya a haber masacre, pero una corrección, con la excusa de Grecia, Podemos, subida de tipos en USA, subida del petroleo o lo que sea. Pero que toca cambio de ciclo es cierto:
> 
> http://static.cdn-seekingalpha.com/uploads/2013/8/2/170390-13754697172960594-Jason-Tillberg.jpg
> 
> Este grafico esta basado en los ciclos economicos de 8.5 años.



es por tecnico , la ruptura de la cuña de coña nos lleva a los 10600 , luego subira a los 12250


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Abr 2015)




----------



## muertoviviente (21 Abr 2015)

al ibex hay que ponerle dos velas negras :ouch:


----------



## Durmiente (21 Abr 2015)

Action directe dijo:


> No digo que vaya a haber masacre, pero una corrección, con la excusa de Grecia, Podemos, subida de tipos en USA, subida del petroleo o lo que sea. Pero que toca cambio de ciclo es cierto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guardado el gráfico. Hay que estudiarlo.

Gracias


----------



## Robopoli (21 Abr 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No me refiero a lo que ha hecho en el pasado, me refiero al futuro; me refiero a bajar a 4000/2600 en los próximos meses.... desde ese 11800



Y esa predicción la basas en...(?)


----------



## Robopoli (21 Abr 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Digamos que...
> En los usos y costumbres del IBEX.



OK. Respuesta acorde a mis expectativas


----------



## Tono (21 Abr 2015)

Buenos días señor@s, un placer como siempre.



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Digamos que...
> En los usos y costumbres del IBEX.



Basándome en sus usos y costumbres, digamos que es usted un trolaco de mierda. :vomito:

¿y cuánto ha ganado desde los 6000 que venimos caminito parriba, pájaro? inocho:


----------



## Action directe (21 Abr 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Guardado el gráfico. Hay que estudiarlo.
> 
> Gracias



Es un subciclo de los ciclos largos de Kondratieff. Kondratieff era un economista ruso de principio de siglo XX que vio que el sistema capitalista se mueve en ciclos muy largos, equivalentes a una vida humana (50-80 años). Si te interesa, puedes mirar por internet.


----------



## Sr. Breve (21 Abr 2015)

Estoy seguro que ese gráfico de Kondratieff se cumpliría en un mercado donde los integrantes tuviesen un peso similar... pero dado que el mercado está cada vez más sometido por unos pocos (normal, la brecha entre ricos y pobres es cada vez mayor en el mundo), esos ciclos los pueden dilatar de forma caprichosa tanto en tiempo como en precio


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Abr 2015)

¿Y sacyr?

Sacyr está a punto de comenzar un nuevo e importante impulso alcista - Bolsamania.com

Y ahora baja un 3% para pillar impulso y tal. ::


----------



## Robopoli (21 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Y sacyr?
> 
> Sacyr está a punto de comenzar un nuevo e importante impulso alcista - Bolsamania.com
> 
> Y ahora baja un 3% para pillar impulso y tal. ::



Sacando el pinta colorea parece que se apoya en la zona del MA(50) asinque no parece que se haya roto nada por técnico.
Por otro lado Sacyr no me parece la inversión más chupiguay del mundo pero supongo que irá en gustos también


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Abr 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sacando el pinta colorea parece que se apoya en la zona del MA(50) asinque no parece que se haya roto nada por técnico.
> Por otro lado Sacyr no me parece la inversión más chupiguay del mundo pero supongo que irá en gustos también



Un burbujista de años, como yo, que “invierte” en esta empresa burbujil, y con hilo propio además, merece perder varios cientos de euros, como poco, por pecador. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Abr 2015)

hoy se la han pasado colocando papel a mansalva , va a ser un descuelgue muu rapido :Baile:

---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 16:42 ----------

lo olvidaba , mañana gap a la baja y tal


----------



## paulistano (21 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Y sacyr?
> 
> Sacyr está a punto de comenzar un nuevo e importante impulso alcista - Bolsamania.com
> 
> Y ahora baja un 3% para pillar impulso y tal. ::



Compramos más o que para ayudar con ese empujón?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Abr 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Compramos más o que para ayudar con ese empujón?



De momento yo no....


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Compramos más o que para ayudar con ese empujón?



Pauli, está al límite.

Un poco más abajo y se cae con el equipo.


----------



## paulistano (21 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Pauli, está al límite.
> 
> Un poco más abajo y se cae con el equipo.



Era ironic..... Si promedio es al alza.... Superando los 4,28.... 

Si estoy de acuerdo que una corrección del IBEX la puede hacer sufrir.


----------



## Durmiente (21 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy se la han pasado colocando papel a mansalva , va a ser un descuelgue muu rapido :Baile:
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 16:42 ----------
> 
> lo olvidaba , mañana gap a la baja y tal



Puede pasar cualquier cosa.

Pero mis previsiones dicen lo contrario: que antes del viernes tocamos el 11.600 sin mucho problema. 

Incluso no me extrañaría un cierre, al menos, por encima del 11.600 en estos tres días.


----------



## Hannibal (21 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Un burbujista de años, como yo, que “invierte” en esta empresa burbujil, y con hilo propio además, merece perder varios cientos de euros, como poco, por pecador. ::



Jesucristo, ¿cómo ves las grifas? Hoy las clase B que llevo yo han hecho una figura muy fea y por técnico dejan dudas, pero luego me fijo y siempre que entran grandes paquetes lo hacen para subir el precio, es decir, que están acumulando. Por otro lado pinta que va para largo y estoy tentado de vender y bsucar otra cosa, que seguro hay mejores oportunidades por ahí ienso:


----------



## Namreir (21 Abr 2015)

Hasta que no sepamos que pasa con Grecio todo esto lo mejor es tocarlo lo menos posible. Luego vienen los lloros.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 20:57 ----------

Una vez que el BCE corte el grifo de financiacion y de acceso a los mercados a la banca griega, vais a comprobar como se expulsara a españa de la zona euro, quiza sno ahora, ni en 6 meses, ni en tres años, pero en algun momento en un futuro no tan lejano .........


----------



## Tono (21 Abr 2015)

_*“Con el Ibex en movimiento lateral y tendencia bajista primaria, es probable que se vaya adentrando en la zona de soporte de los 10111, pero si rompe la resistencia de los 11270 se puede ir a buscar nuevos máximos”* _

Predicción común de expertos: si no baja, subirá, aunque es posible que siga igual. :vomito:

Es increíble la cantidad de mamarrachadas que se pueden decir sobre la bolsa.
En este hilo hay unos cuantos ejemplos de ello, ya sabéis, hablamos de los pesimistas patológicos. De los que han escrito decenas de miles de post chorras y se pasan aquí la vida metidos. Los que se inventan un futuro tan negro y maloliente como tal vez sea su propio presente.

Pobre gente. :ouch:

“Los expertos dicen que podemos estar ante una corrección”, “los expertos piensan que el mercado esta sobrevalorado”… ¿quiénes son todos estos expertos? 
Personalmente, me gustaría ver nombres y apellidos, y sobre todo, una lista con todas sus previsiones anteriores incluyendo tanto aciertos como errores y el dinerito de sus cuentas corrientes.

No hagan caso de gurús de pacotilla, foreros. La mayoría de los llamados “expertos” no son más que comentaristas, como los narradores de partidos que se aventuran a pronosticar un resultado. Y saben del futuro lo mismo que tú o que yo.

Luego están los que son parte interesada. Los hijos de puta que se mueven por los foros calentando valores... y asustando a la gente para que ponga sus SL bien ceñiditos que es como mejor se revientan y se cobran comisiones.:rolleye:

Aquí sólo sabe de verdad lo que va a pasar aquel que tiene información privilegiada. Evidentemente esa gente no va a ir pregonando por ahí que tal valor va a ser opado o tal otro va a hacer una ampliación de capital o tal otro está quebrado... :bla:







---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 21:03 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Hasta que no sepamos que pasa con Grecio todo esto lo mejor es tocarlo lo menos posible. Luego vienen los lloros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 20:57 ----------
> 
> Una vez que el BCE corte el grifo de financiacion y de acceso a los mercados a la banca griega, vais a comprobar como se expulsara a españa de la zona euro, quiza sno ahora, ni en 6 meses, ni en tres años, pero en algun momento en un futuro no tan lejano .........



Tómate algo.


----------



## Namreir (21 Abr 2015)

Tono, se te olvido esta mañana







sin ella no funcionas muy bien.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Abr 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Jesucristo, ¿cómo ves las grifas? Hoy las clase B que llevo yo han hecho una figura muy fea y por técnico dejan dudas, pero luego me fijo y siempre que entran grandes paquetes lo hacen para subir el precio, es decir, que están acumulando. Por otro lado pinta que va para largo y estoy tentado de vender y bsucar otra cosa, que seguro hay mejores oportunidades por ahí ienso:



Yo mantengo la grifa. Es verdad que la semana pasada hizo una cosa muy fea, amagando para arriba rompiendo los máximos históricos (la clase A digo) y luego viniéndose a bajo, pero yo sigo dentro. Hay mucho margen.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Abr 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

al final habra pullback ienso:

---------- Post added 22-abr-2015 at 09:04 ----------

cerramos cortos 11520 en 11450 y abrimos largos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## Krim (22 Abr 2015)

Buenos días. ¿Queda algún héroe dispuesto a enfrentarse a la tirania del PUS? 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Abr 2015)

es solo una pullback a la cuña de coña 

el guano bueno llegara en un par de sesiones :no:


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Abr 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gato, esto se puede mejorar, pero acepto que debe ser muy dificil.



Al contrario, el señor muertoviviente tiene uno de los mejores sistema intradías que he visto, en serio.

Muertoviviente, por favor, no cambie de sistema y siga poniéndonos sus impresiones sobre el ibex  .


----------



## Durmiente (22 Abr 2015)

Al final, ¿qué tenemos hoy? ¿Una sube -bajada - lateral o una baja- subida lateral?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Abr 2015)

tenemos pullback a la cuña rota , solo que han querido ponerle interesante ::

11700 ahi es donde vamos


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Abr 2015)

negron del futuro , porque no haces algo util y te posteas el video de la cospe ienso:


----------



## Tono (22 Abr 2015)

Buenos trades señor@s, un placer como siempre.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Abr 2015)

bienvenido señor tono , viene a darnos la brasa ? proceda , estamos preparados para el martirio :o


----------



## Tono (22 Abr 2015)

¿Brasa?
No. No me gusta el gato a la brasa. :no:


Bankia confirma que pagará 0,017€ de dividendo.

*'Se han gastado el dinero en putas, señor Ignacio'*

Junta de accionistas de Bankia: 'Se han gastado el dinero en putas, señor Ignacio' | Economía | EL MUNDO


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2015)

Paso a saludar, veo que el jato sigue acertando una y otra vez. ::
¿Qué tal va la búsqueda de curro?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Abr 2015)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Paso a saludar, veo que el jato sigue acertando una y otra vez. ::
> ¿Qué tal va la búsqueda de curro?



cual busqueda ? ::

---------- Post added 22-abr-2015 at 17:07 ----------

espero gap al alza para mañana , se impone el rebote , estocastico casi en cero , rebote que sera un pullback 

esta dificil el tema del trabajo , entre que me quitaron la licencia para matar y que quiero evitar la fatiga , lo tengo dificil :ouch:


----------



## Krim (22 Abr 2015)

Pues parece que los yankis están a punto de enterrar la corrección.

Qué mercado, madre mía. Cada pipo de bajada se baja a sangre y fuego, y con ventas salvajes, pero ¿para subir? con 300€ te lo subo, hombre XDD


----------



## Namreir (22 Abr 2015)

El SP a 10 puntos de maximos historicos.


----------



## Krim (22 Abr 2015)

Va, un cortito chiquitito. Es ahora o nunca. 8 puntitos de SL.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

continuamos con el pullback , lo bueno esta por llegar :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> continuamos con el pullback , lo bueno esta por llegar :Baile:



Si eso es como ústed dice el IBEX llegaría hasta los 11600 mas o menos y luego para abajo. Encaja con lo que decía el otro día uno de El Economista de una correción en ABC.







Y luego para arriba.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2015 at 07:23 ----------

Independientemente de si es la cuña de coña, la ABC o su puta madre, yo si creo que tiene que volver a 10800/11000.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2015)

11700-11750 y luego 10600 , desde ahi los 12250 o quiza 14300 :fiufiu:


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> El SP a 10 puntos de maximos historicos.



Y el NIkkey ha roto el 12.000 y parriba....


----------



## h2o ras (23 Abr 2015)

Lugar de cita para los que gusten:


----------



## Krim (23 Abr 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Va, un cortito chiquitito. Es ahora o nunca. 8 puntitos de SL.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Pues ya se puede cubrir posición. Ya avisamos de que a las 9:20 nada se rompía. La corrección continúa, a ver hasta donde, porque tampoco es que se estén matando a vender ahora. De la mano (y no delante de) Pandoro hasta donde el quiera.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2015)

sigo pensando que se producira un pullback a la cuña pero las voces me advierten de que quiza se paren en el central de bollinger para hacer un rally bajista en dos tramos y para formar un triangulo que rompera al alza en busca de los 12250 para el vencimiento trimestral de junio ienso:

la base de dicho triangulo seria los 10900 :fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> 1-Apostar arriba
> 
> 2-Buy and hold (puts) y dar la posición por perdida; es la opción más apalancada posible y expectativa de multiplicadores superiores a 1000%; según lo alejado del strike, puede llegar a 3000%.
> 
> ...



No me extraña que lo vea tan negro ienso:


----------



## Krim (23 Abr 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> No me extraña que lo vea tan negro ienso:



Con dos cojones lo suelta el tío...meses y meses de subidas, y en cuanto llega la mínima corrección (que menos mal, porque lo que realmente tiene que asustar e intranquilizar son las subidas sin respirar), a empezar a vendernos los 4.000

En fin, que no aprendemos, pero bueno, la condición de burbujito es lo que tiene.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2015)

Estando en pleno QE , es muy dificil guanear , pero despiojes tien que haber 

ahi va el ibex :Baile:


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2015)

Buenos trades amig@s míos, un placer como siempre. :o


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sigo pensando que se producira un pullback a la cuña pero* las voces me advierten *de que quiza se paren en el central de bollinger para hacer un rally bajista en dos tramos y para formar un triangulo que rompera al alza en busca de los 12250 para el vencimiento trimestral de junio ienso:
> 
> la base de dicho triangulo seria los 10900 :fiufiu:



::


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2015)

Unos cortitos chiquititos...

Ahora o nunca...

Las voces me dicen...

Expectativa de multiplicadores superiores a 1000%...

: :ouch:

...lo que hay que leer en este antro de internet. Este degradado foro, donde más de uno, amaparándose en el cobarde anonimato, vomita sus insanas pasiones y sucios deseos. Su desesperación, su ansia de ver destruída la sociedad de bienestar en la que todavía creemos algunos. 

Que duda cabe, amigos míos, que el trading puede llegar a desembocar en un comportamiento similar a la ludopatía. 
Tan similar que se podría decir que es lo mismo.ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2015)

tal y como esta el estocastico diario , diria que no superaran los 11500 para luego iniciar el segundo suelo estocastico llevando al ibex a los 10900 o quiza a la mm200 ienso:

pero hoy aun hay que ver a donde lo llevan al cierre


----------



## Ghost hunter (23 Abr 2015)

Pues yo me compré una remesa de OHL a 20 eurito la unidaaa 

Drajiiiii dopanos , dopanos, dopanos !!!!!!! Que estamos con el mono !!!!!!


----------



## Krim (23 Abr 2015)

Hijos de perrilla...ya me la han liado.

Bueno, pues nada, fuera y a mirar.


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2015)

Enhorabuena a los Bankieros. :Baile:

Como un cohete. :Aplauso:



El hecho y la cruda realidad, amigos míos, es que el day trading es un terreno abonado a la ludopatía. Que se ve alimentada por la industria de las plataformas de ''inversión'', con anuncios constantes sobre beneficios estratosféricos, los cuales no difieren mucho de los que hace la industria de las apuestas y el juego. O no difieren en nada.:rolleye:

Y al final, todo al carajo.

Muchas cuentas quebradas y muchos miles de euros perdidos en lo que parecían estrategias sin puntos flacos.

Y claro, cuando nos han pelado los bolsillos como a imbéciles, queremos que se acabe el mundo y que la dieta de la humanidad se reduzca a latas de atún y gato al ajillo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2015)

Cerramos largos 11450 en 11390 y abrimos cortos , espero gap a la baja para mañana 

y  ::

---------- Post added 23-abr-2015 at 16:54 ----------

el sp500 esta metido en un triangulo y ahora esta tocando la parte alta , caera por lo menos a la base 2050 ienso:

ahora el ibex caera a los 10900 , advertidos quedais :no:


----------



## Krim (23 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerramos largos 11450 en 11390 y abrimos cortos , espero gap a la baja para mañana
> 
> y  ::
> 
> ...



ES QUE NO FALLA. ES EL PUTO AMO!!


----------



## atlanterra (23 Abr 2015)

S&P pulverizando marcas a lo grande...

Como si fuera mantequilla oiga!

Que manipulación, madre de dios, para que quieres LAS VEGAS?


----------



## Namreir (23 Abr 2015)

Maximo historico del SP 2119.59

---------- Post added 23-abr-2015 at 18:02 ----------

El Nasdaq ha roto maximos historicos.


----------



## atlanterra (23 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Maximo historico del SP 2119.59
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2015 at 18:02 ----------
> 
> El Nasdaq ha roto maximos historicos.



Apúntalo bien porque no lo vas a ver más alto en años.


----------



## Sr. Breve (23 Abr 2015)

atlanterra dijo:


> Apúntalo bien porque no lo vas a ver más alto en años.



Frases como esas me suenan haberlas escuchado cuando el SP estaba en 1300, 1500, 1800... etc


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2015)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Frases como esas me suenan haberlas escuchado cuando el SP estaba en 1300, 1500, 1800... etc



naaaaaaaa.... es nuevo en este foro! 

Venga un poquito de realidad vespertina: 

LOS RESULTADOS DE LAS EMPRESAS ESTÁN SIENDO BUENOS POR EL MOMENTO!
Earnings Calendar for April 22, 2015 - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Namreir (23 Abr 2015)

atlanterra dijo:


> Apúntalo bien porque no lo vas a ver más alto en años.



Toda burbuja, en un momento de tiempo t y en un valor v, tiene una probabilidad superior a 0 de doblar su valor antes de estallar.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2015 at 18:36 ----------

Los esquemas ponzi son la forma mas facil de ganar dinero, solo hay que escapar a tiempo.


----------



## Dameargo (23 Abr 2015)

Hoy, el caca roto con abengoas


----------



## atlanterra (23 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Toda burbuja, en un momento de tiempo t y en un valor v, tiene una probabilidad superior a 0 de doblar su valor antes de estallar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2015 at 18:36 ----------
> 
> Los esquemas ponzi son la forma mas facil de ganar dinero, solo hay que escapar a tiempo.



Veremos. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Krim (23 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Toda burbuja, en un momento de tiempo t y en un valor v, tiene una probabilidad superior a 0 de doblar su valor antes de estallar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2015 at 18:36 ----------
> 
> Los esquemas ponzi son la forma mas facil de ganar dinero, solo hay que escapar a tiempo.



Disculpe, pero lo correcto es hablar de un instante de tiempo t y un valor v(t). 

[/modo tocahuevos]

EDIT: Animad el hilo, poned boobs aunque sea por anticipado porque si todo sigue así esto va a ser un funeral...


----------



## Namreir (23 Abr 2015)

atlanterra dijo:


> Veremos. Tiempo al tiempo.



Maximo historico del SP. 

Poner la mano para para un cuchillo que cae no es una decision muy recomendable.


----------



## Durmiente (23 Abr 2015)

Hace un momento tanto el SP como el NASDAQ han marcardo sus máximos históricos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Abr 2015)

Buenas dias.

Este es otro quiere dejar un patrimonio para sus nietos.
Pues vamos a volver a intentarlo con ArcelorMittal. Blogs de Bolságora

<iframe width="622" height="350" src="http://widget.smartycenter.com/webservice/embed/9220/815921/996/560/0/0/0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen scrolling="no"></iframe>


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

no cabe duda de que MV es infalible :ouch: 

negron , no te sobra razon , por algo existe el gap 8600 , lo haran via HCH


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2015)

me gusta el cerval :o

han llegado al central de bollinger , vaya no me lo esperaba :rolleye:


----------



## elpatatero (24 Abr 2015)

Con tres cullons metemos cortos :aplauso: :aplauso:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2015)

Buenos viernes, estimados compañeros. Un placer como siempre. 

Esas Bankias buenas, bonitas y baratas. :Aplauso:

*Banco Sabadell duplica su beneficio* 

Banco Sabadell gana 174,6 millones de euros en el primer trimestre, un 115% más. Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Seren (24 Abr 2015)

Hoy tendremos un buen reversal cuando abran los americanos


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Con tres cullons metemos cortos :aplauso: :aplauso:
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi mad max



usted si que sabe papero :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 24-abr-2015 at 11:41 ----------

se ha formado un hch chiquitito con objetivo 10700 , ademas el objetivo de la cuña esta en 10650 por donde pasa la mm200 ienso:

---------- Post added 24-abr-2015 at 12:16 ----------

vamos coño :abajo:


----------



## Robopoli (24 Abr 2015)

Me lo parece a mí o está la cosa a punto de caramelo para entrar en el IBEX (para quien le guste chicharrear ) y en DAX

---------- Post added 24-abr-2015 at 12:55 ----------




Seren dijo:


> Hoy tendremos un buen reversal cuando abran los americanos



Si. Sobre todo si los resultados siguen siendo igual de malos que estos días verdad?


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me lo parece a mí o está la cosa a punto de caramelo para entrar en el IBEX (para quien le guste chicharrear ) y en DAX
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-abr-2015 at 12:55 ----------
> 
> ...



El día de entrar fue el viernes pasado, cuando tiraron los precios aprovechando el vencimiento.

Ojo a las Bankias, si parpadean se lo pierden. :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> El día de entrar fue el viernes pasado, cuando tiraron los precios aprovechando el vencimiento.
> 
> Ojo a las Bankias, si parpadean se lo pierden. :Baile:



La Audiencia Nacional rebaja de 800 a 34 millones la fianza del 'caso Bankia'. El juez fijó esa cantidad de forma solidaria a la entidad, a BFA "como accionista único de Bankia" y a su antigua cúpula directiva, entre ellos Rodrigo Rato, por su salida a Bolsa »


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2015)

papero cabron has entrado en maximos , es la suerte del maricon :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2015)

pero era solo troleo :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2015)

La subida del dólar hace pupita.

*BENEFICIO NETO DE $15.388 MILLONES
Microsoft gana un 11,8% menos en los nueve primeros meses de su año fiscal*

Microsoft gana un 11,8% menos en los nueve primeros meses de su año fiscal




Viernes, viernes...:baba:


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2015)

El programa al completo es descomunal.

Para los vagos, a partir del 42'25'' es terrorífico.

¿Qué está pasando con el déficit de España? - Economía Directa 24-4-2015 en mp3 (24/04 a las 07:35:36) 01:10:51 4400069 - iVoox

La economía española es una filfa. El desastre va a ser terrible.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2015)

sera maravilloso


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El programa al completo es descomunal.
> 
> Para los vagos, a partir del 42'25'' es terrorífico.
> 
> ...



Sí.
No quedará títere sobre títere y piedra con cabeza. 
O era al revés? ::ouch:
Allá, pa octubre.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2015)

viernes de gordas ? :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (24 Abr 2015)

a por nuevos máx?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2015)

en 10650


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bertok, no es un desastre... es la necesaria crisis curativa, que nos lleva a la sanación del problema.



.... desastre .... para muchos.

Ponga otra ronda de precarización y pobreza, paga el R78.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2015)

pedazo reversal he chavalines :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (24 Abr 2015)

Semana donde los gazelos compraron que va a terminar con una bonita vela de fallo alcista ideal para un buen guano la semana que viene.

Arcetroll regalando otros 80 cent pa quién la pilló en su último recorte, va dejando gaps cual gruyere, me espero a que cierre el gap de 8,69 pa volver a entrar.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2015)

ayer el vix cerro el gap que tenia en 12 y poco , el ibex tiene pendiente el objetivo de la cuña y luego lo mas seguro es que volvera a subir como un condenado ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Abr 2015)

Muchas lorzas veo.


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2015)

Venga, ese último esfuerzo de las Iberdrolas. :Aplauso:

Esas bankias, que pierden fuelle!! :Baile:



Evidentemente siempre hay oportunidad de mejorar en la vida. 

Es tan fácil como mirar el futuro con optimismo, con la visión positiva de que no hay problema sin solución y saber aprovechar las oportunidades que te rodean. 

De optimismo y positividad poco saben algunos. Hablo de esos que viven deseando la llegada de las 7 plagas... aquellos que un mal día se enteraron de lo que eran los CFDs, esas armas de destrucción masiva, que lo único que les han hecho ganar son unas almorranas crónicas y un carácter avinagrado de gañán asustaviejas.

Ya sabemos. El trading, al igual que las apuestas o el juego, es una actividad hiperestimulante, cargada de un fuerte componente emotivo y supuestamente racional por el que de alguna manera creemos que vamos a descubrir el secreto del Grial y vamos a hacernos ricos en un plis-plas. :rolleye:

...Y claro llega la primera ostia bien pegada y nos revientan los SL. Empezamos a intentar vengarnos,intentar recuperar todo lo perdido. Es ahí cuando comienza la desesperación que suele derivar en los comportamientos más irracionales, el martingaleo, el 'all in', las operaciones absurdas... la ruina.

Weekend. Disfruten de las cosas buenas de la vida.


----------



## sinnombrex (24 Abr 2015)

¿Alguien me puede decir como incluir esto en la declaracion de la renta?

El año pasado compre y vendi varias acciones, hasta eso todo correcto, pero los dividendos siempre me montan un lio.

En diciembre de 2014 recibi el dividendo de telefonica deje que los derechos se convirtieran en acciones, pero unos pocos se vendieron porque no daban para la ultima accion.

Como incluyo esto y con que cantidades de compraventa, en ING me aparece como compra-venta de acciones, y sale tal que asi:







Aunque sea muy poco dinero (el resto del montante se convirtio todo en acciones), supongo que hay que declararlo, pero como. Si es en acciones que valor le pongo de compra y cual de venta. Realmente eran unos derechos de acciones.


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2015)

sinnombrex dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede decir como incluir esto en la declaracion de la renta?
> 
> El año pasado compre y vendi varias acciones, hasta eso todo correcto, pero los dividendos siempre me montan un lio.
> 
> ...



Te puedo contestar porque lo consulté. A mí me pasaba lo mismo con derechos sobrantes de SAN e IBE, poco más de 9€ pero hacienda tenía el dato por lo que no queda otraque declararlo.
El dinero obtenido por venta de derechos sobrantes es como si cobraras dividendo y por lo tanto tienes que meterlo en la casilla correspondiente (ahorro, capital mobiliario), sumándolo a otros dividendos que hayas cobrado.
*
Casilla 024: Dividendos y demás rendimientos por la participación en fondos propios de entidades.* 





Tono dijo:


> Venga, ese último esfuerzo de las Iberdrolas. :Aplauso:
> 
> Esas bankias, que pierden fuelle!! :Baile:
> 
> ...


----------



## Skhu (24 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Te puedo contestar porque lo consulté. A mí me pasaba lo mismo con derechos sobrantes de SAN e IBE, poco más de 9€ pero hacienda tenía el dato por lo que no queda otraque declararlo.
> El dinero obtenido por venta de derechos sobrantes al banco es como si cobraras dividendo y por lo tanto tienes que meterlo en la casilla correspondiente (ahorro, capital mobiliario), sumándolo a otros dividendos que hayas cobrado.
> *
> Casilla 024: Dividendos y demás rendimientos por la participación en fondos propios de entidades.*



Eso no es correcto

No tienes que declarar nada, la venta de derechos de suscripción tiene un tratamiento fiscal totalmente distinto al de los dividendos y por sí misma, no tributa.

Eso sí, cuando vendas las acciones que dieron lugar a los derechos y tengas que tributar por esa venta, la cantidad obtenida por la venta de derechos se resta al precio de adquisición de las acciones


----------



## mpbk (24 Abr 2015)

sinnombrex dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede decir como incluir esto en la declaracion de la renta?
> 
> El año pasado compre y vendi varias acciones, hasta eso todo correcto, pero los dividendos siempre me montan un lio.
> 
> ...



tio por estas chorradas a hacienda no le interesa meterse en reclamaciones.

restalo de la cotización y arreglao.


----------



## mpbk (24 Abr 2015)

Skhu dijo:


> Eso no es correcto
> 
> No tienes que declarar nada, la venta de derechos de suscripción tiene un tratamiento fiscal totalmente distinto al de los dividendos y por sí misma, no tributa.
> 
> Eso sí, cuando vendas las acciones que dieron lugar a los derechos y tengas que tributar por esa venta, la cantidad obtenida por la venta de derechos se resta al precio de adquisición de las acciones



claro que tributa majete, lo tienes que meter en la casilla si no te han aplicado la retención.....pero normalmente en el borrador lo ponen y ya te sale directo.


----------



## sinnombrex (24 Abr 2015)

Skhu dijo:


> Eso no es correcto
> 
> No tienes que declarar nada, la venta de derechos de suscripción tiene un tratamiento fiscal totalmente distinto al de los dividendos y por sí misma, no tributa.
> 
> Eso sí, cuando vendas las acciones que dieron lugar a los derechos y tengas que tributar por esa venta, la cantidad obtenida por la venta de derechos se resta al precio de adquisición de las acciones



Esa pequeña cantidad no llego a convertirse en ninguna accion, digamos que los derechos que sobraban no llegaban para completar una accion completa y se venden en ese momento.


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2015)

Skhu dijo:


> Eso no es correcto
> 
> No tienes que declarar nada, la venta de derechos de suscripción tiene un tratamiento fiscal totalmente distinto al de los dividendos y por sí misma, no tributa.
> 
> Eso sí, cuando vendas las acciones que dieron lugar a los derechos y tengas que tributar por esa venta, la cantidad obtenida por la venta de derechos se resta al precio de adquisición de las acciones



Voy a pensar que usted está hablando de buena voluntad, para ayudar. Y le diré que se equivoca. Como ya le he dicho lo he consultado con la AET.

Por supuesto creo en su buena voluntad.... pero...
Si lo que viene es aquí a trolear y decir chorradas váyase usté a la mierda. Hartos estamos en este hilo de sinvergüenzas hijos de puta que sólo entran aquí a desinformar, mentir y tocar los cojones. 

Derechos de scrip dividend:

--Si se venden a la empresa, al precio pactado en la junta de accionistas, son dividendos y computan como tales.

-- Si se venden al mercado. Al precio de mercado evidentemente. El dinero obtenido se sumará al que se obtenga cuando se vendan las acciones que generaron eso derechos. Se difiere así el pago de impuestos. Si los derechos se venden en Bolsa, el efecto que tiene la venta es el de rebajar el precio de compra de las acciones.

--Derechos de suscripción sobrantes (decidimos quedarnos con acciones). Son vendidos a la empresa al precio pactado, ergo se consideran dividendos como en el primer caso.


----------



## Skhu (24 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Voy a pensar que usted está hablando de buena voluntad, para ayudar. Y le diré que se equivoca. Como ya le he dicho lo he consultado con la AET.
> 
> Por supuesto creo en su buena voluntad.... pero...
> Si lo que viene es aquí a trolear y decir chorradas váyase usté a la mierda. Hartos estamos en este hilo de sinvergüenzas hijos de puta que sólo entran aquí a desinformar, mentir y tocar los cojones.
> ...



Pues la verdad es que mi aportación si tiene la intención de aportar y ayudar. Tengo cosas mejores que hacer en la vida que trolear en un foro. De hecho evito entrar en polemicas con nadie y he estado a punto de no contestarle...

El forero Sinnombrex ha dicho que ha vendido unos derechos y ha preguntado como tributan. Mi respuesta coincide con la que pone Ud. en uno de los puntos de su post:

_-- Si se venden al mercado. Al precio de mercado evidentemente. El dinero obtenido se sumará al que se obtenga cuando se vendan las acciones que generaron eso derechos. Se difiere así el pago de impuestos. Si los derechos se venden en Bolsa, el efecto que tiene la venta es el de rebajar el precio de compra de las acciones._

Me puedo equivocar o acertar, al dar por supuesto que los derechos los vendió a mercado (es lo que suelo hacer yo, ya que se suele obtener mejor precio) y el mensaje no dice como los vendió.

Dicho esto, me parece un poco desmesurada su respuesta


----------



## Veterinario gorrista (24 Abr 2015)

Ahora soy asesor fiscal.


----------



## Tono (25 Abr 2015)

Skhu dijo:


> Eso no es correcto
> 
> No tienes que declarar nada, la venta de derechos de suscripción tiene un tratamiento fiscal totalmente distinto al de los dividendos y por sí misma, no tributa.
> 
> Eso sí, cuando vendas las acciones que dieron lugar a los derechos y tengas que tributar por esa venta, la cantidad obtenida por la venta de derechos se resta al precio de adquisición de las acciones



Como entenderá, cuando dice tan alegremente que los derechos _ "tienen un tratamiento fiscal totalmente distinto al de los dividendos y por sí misma, no tributa..."_ me he tenido que echar las manos a la cabeza. :ouch::ouch:

Reconozca al menos que se ha liado y ha metido la pata. Hasta el hocico.

Para que no queden dudas, mejor la palabra de un profesional:



> La transmisión de los derechos de suscripción tiene diferente tratamiento fiscal, dependiendo de que se trate de derechos de suscripción de acciones con cotización oficial o acciones sin cotización oficial.
> 
> ¿Cómo tributan los derechos de suscripción en el IRPF?
> 
> ...



Como tributan los Derechos de Suscripción Preferente en la Renta


----------



## Namreir (25 Abr 2015)

Tono, no vs a cambiar la tributacion de la venta de derechos en el secundario en 2015?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El programa al completo es descomunal.
> 
> Para los vagos, a partir del 42'25'' es terrorífico.
> 
> ...



Un apoyo mas al régimen del 78 para que la voladura no moleste a los vecinos


----------



## Tono (26 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, my God. And the world is going to go por el cagadero.


Las guerras mundiales, los grandes dictadores, las epidemias... eran juegos de niños al lado del gran enemigo del ser humano: el déficit y la deuda.
Lástima que no los incluyeran entre las 7 jineteras del ApocalIsis.
Nos vamos a morir todos cienes de veces sepultados bajo titulaciones y bonds :´´(

Mientras esperamos la terribilidad que depara el futuro y nos vamos poniendo la venda antes que la herida... ¿por qué no matar el rato ganando unos eurillos en bolsa? 

Dicen que está muy alcista desde hace unos añitos y que no paran de regalar el dinero a manos llenas.:fiufiu:


*Bankia empieza 2015 con una subida del beneficio del 38%*

_El mercado prevé que Bankia haya ganado en el primer trimestre unos 258 millones._

Bankia empieza 2015 con una subida del beneficio del 38%


----------



## Tono (26 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Tono, no vs a cambiar la tributacion de la venta de derechos en el secundario en 2015?



Eso a nadie le importa todavía, pájaro. 
Para el año que viene ya habremos muerto cienes de veces todos y todas.


----------



## tarrito (27 Abr 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_-H4YkKWrw


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2015)

Buenas.

¿Y las Sacyres? Las noticias de Panamá no se si son buena o malas para la bolsa. Lo único que sé es que dan vergüenza ajena. Y mucha.

Las zeltiñas, bien, gracias.


----------



## h2o ras (27 Abr 2015)

Mittal, entre las mas mejores:

LAS MEJORES

POPULAR +6,25% sube 
MITTAL STEEL COMPANY +1,20% sube 
INDRA +0,27% sube 

Buenos dias 

---------- Post added 27-abr-2015 at 11:01 ----------

*Lakshmi* Mittal PDG de Arcelormittal
Los indues llevan asociado el nombre de un Dios(a)
*Lakshmi* es la Diosa de la Fortuna: 






Esto es una simple informacion, y no una incitacion a comprar, o no...


----------



## Robopoli (27 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> ¿Y las Sacyres? Las noticias de Panamá no se si son buena o malas para la bolsa. Lo único que sé es que dan vergüenza ajena. Y mucha.
> 
> Las zeltiñas, bien, gracias.



No seré yo el que defienda a Sacyr pero es cierto que especialmente en latinomarica los gobiernos tienden a ocultar costes, limitar prospecciones y hacer todo tipo de perrerías a las empresas extranjeras. Es más que probable que Sacyr tenga buena parte de responsabilidad pero tampoco creo que estén en el mejor escenario.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2015)

Toma pepónazo. ¿Que pasó?


----------



## Sr. Breve (27 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Toma pepónazo. ¿Que pasó?



Pues que intentan hacer creer que estamos haciendo techo con volatilidad falsa.

Si no es está, pues igual la siguiente rompen para arriba


----------



## OvEr0n (27 Abr 2015)

¿A cuanto tienes esas Sacyres Jesucristo?


----------



## Durmiente (27 Abr 2015)

Parece que hoy, al final,toca subir....


----------



## Robopoli (27 Abr 2015)

Está pendiente de presentar resultados Apple. 
Como sean buenos nos plantamos en los 2200 sin pestañear


----------



## Durmiente (27 Abr 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Está pendiente de presentar resultados Apple.
> Como sean buenos nos plantamos en los 2200 sin pestañear



Pues supongo que serán buenos/muy buenos...

Ya veremos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2015)

OvEr0n dijo:


> ¿A cuanto tienes esas Sacyres Jesucristo?



A 4,015. Las pillé cuando iban p'árriba.


----------



## Durmiente (27 Abr 2015)

Hoy a quien le están arreando bien es a Bankia, eh?

Supongo que al final lo arreglarán...


----------



## OvEr0n (27 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A 4,015. Las pillé cuando iban p'árriba.



Yo igual... Pero un pelin mas caras, a 4.03. Frito me tienen


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2015)

Mediaset, suspendida de cotización en Milán por una presunta OPA de Vivendi

Leer más: Cotizalia - Noticias de economía, bolsa y finanzas. http://*******/1GoLDav


----------



## Robopoli (27 Abr 2015)

Ahora!!!! A por las ANAROTAS!!!! 














inocho:


----------



## J-Z (27 Abr 2015)

Las arcetroll ya han dado otro 1,10€ por acción desde los últimos mínimos y la peña sigue empeñada con sacyr mierda hermosa y abenmierdas ::


----------



## Ghost hunter (27 Abr 2015)

Vamos como motosssss. 

Quien lo iba a decir según abrió el mercado hoy


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2015)

Joder, por fín las zeltiñas me han superado lo maximos anuales...otra vez. Ya le sacamos un 60%. A esta les hacemos un 2x.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2015)

ha sido el pullback , ahora viene el guano bueno


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Abr 2015)

Guanos dias.

Mierda de resultados de Zeltia ayer. Pandoro me espera.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Guanos dias.
> 
> Mierda de resultados de Zeltia ayer. Pandoro me espera.



Haga algo con las grifas, que se nos mueren :ouch:

no éramos siemprealscistas? QE pasa con a QE?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Abr 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Haga algo con las grifas, que se nos mueren :ouch:
> 
> no éramos siemprealscistas? QE pasa con a QE?



Si. Hoy entre grifoles y zeltias me están dando ostias como panes.::


----------



## Hannibal (28 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Si. Hoy entre grifoles y zeltias me están dando ostias como panes.::



por si sirve de algo...







Grifols, el peor tras un recorte de Berenberg: Â¿Aprovechamos las caÃ­das para entrar? - Ecobolsa


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2015)

dele utilidad a la grifa :rolleye:

ahora que ya tenemos pullback viene lo bueno , mientras se desata un rally bajista del miserere , disfrutad de una pelicula de las buenas de MV 

Ver Tema - Baaria.1080p.AC3.DTS.Dual.Bluray.2009 - Todohdtv


----------



## Topongo (28 Abr 2015)

Hola foristas paso a saludar mucho después y además os vengo a dar una aviso... 

Que cabrones algunos foreros calientavalores, que recomiendan valores infectos salpicados por escandalos de corruptelas, estafas y que desde su salida a bolsa ha perdido casi el 99% de su valor y pasan dia si y dia no recomendandolo...

No solo eso, sino con un IBEX alcista y en plena Q.E. se empeñan en recomendar estos valores que no lo acompaña y deja regueros de foreros en perdidas...

Espero que no hagais caso a esos calientavalores que siempre entran abajo y venden arriba... que si parpadeas te lo pierdes 
::::::::::
::::::::::::


Ilustro con el gráfico
BANKIA






---------- Post added 28-abr-2015 at 13:13 ----------

Por cierto mis abertis...
Creo que es el valor mas aburrido del ibex... flipante el movimiento ojo de espinete que lleva los dos ultimos meses...


----------



## Durmiente (28 Abr 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Hola foristas paso a saludar mucho después y además os vengo a dar una aviso...
> 
> Que cabrones algunos foreros calientavalores, que recomiendan valores infectos salpicados por escandalos de corruptelas, estafas y que desde su salida a bolsa ha perdido casi el 99% de su valor y pasan dia si y dia no recomendandolo...
> 
> ...



Topongo:

¿Me castigas de cara a la pared si te digo que yo llevo algunas Bankias -unas pocas ?

(OJO: ESTO NO ES UNA RECOMENDACIÓN DE COMPRA NI PRETENDO CALENTAR EL VALOR...)


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2015)

que le castigue contra la pared ? :8:


----------



## mpbk (28 Abr 2015)

quedan semanas aburridas,..............iros acostumbrando


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2015)

pues topongo y durmiente no opinan lo mismo :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Abr 2015)

Las Sacyres me maquillan el día. Y las arcelores. Y no se pongan contra la pared, hombre.

Alerta: Arcelor por encima de 10.


----------



## Tono (28 Abr 2015)

Buenos días forer@s. Un placer como siempre.



Topongo dijo:


> Hola foristas paso a saludar mucho después y además os vengo a dar una aviso...
> 
> Que cabrones algunos foreros calientavalores, que recomiendan valores infectos salpicados por escandalos de corruptelas, estafas y que desde su salida a bolsa ha perdido casi el 99% de su valor y pasan dia si y dia no recomendandolo...
> 
> ...




Bien dicho Topongo. Hay que dar caña y desenmascarar a todos esos hijos de puta que pululan por los foros calentando chicharros y recomendando empresas megaendeudadas, muchas veces en pérdidas y a un paso de la quiebra. Seguro que tú personalmente conoces a más de uno y de dos pajarracos de esos.:rolleye:

Ya sabes que no es el caso de Bankia ahora mismo. Banco que yo no recomiendo a nadie, pero no me importa decir que llevo en cartera (30000 titulos a 1,233 por precisar). 
Como bien sabes, y si no no me importa recordártelo para sacarte de tu ignorancia, hoy Bankia es un banco totalmente saneado (a costa de todos nosotros)... que ha presentado unos magníficos resultados de 240 Millones de beneficios. Lo que que augura en torno a 1000M de beneficios anuales. 
Esto no es un chicharro, es una señora empresa. Allá cada uno en lo que quiera invertir.

Bankia, si nos atenemos a su pasado, es todo un ejemplo de lo que unos hijos de puta pueden hacer con una empresa en bolsa cuando se quiere estafar a la gente. 
Esperemos que los que hicieron todo eso lo paguen muy caro. A nosotros, convertirla en un banco modélico, nos ha costado la friolera de 22000 millones de euros.
Parece que ahora estamos en el buen camino de recuperar ese dinero. Una vez saneado todo y habiendo dejado niquelados hasta los trasteros.

Estará de acuerdo conmigo en todo, Topongo, amigo mío. Nada de lo que escrito se puede negar ¿verdad, chaval?:rolleye:.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (28 Abr 2015)




----------



## estasi (28 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días forer@s. Un placer como siempre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bankia si es una empresa saneada(ahora despues de mucho sudor y lagrimas) y con beneficios

por que baja tanto?el bobierno la quiere vender y no se sabe como

---------- Post added 28-abr-2015 at 15:42 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gato, con griegofakis retirado del circo... ya todo irá bien para los chicos de la Troika.



biennnnn?

pues el chiripa quiere referendun


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (28 Abr 2015)

No habrá bancos saneados en europa... pero habrá que comprar Bankia al mismo precio que Commerzbank!!


----------



## estasi (28 Abr 2015)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> No habrá bancos saneados en europa... pero habrá que comprar Bankia al mismo precio que Commerzbank!!



eso es muy dificil,no vale una lo mismo que otra,no vale lo mismo San que BBVA,no es lo mismo la gestion,el beneficio y un largo etc una de otra


----------



## Topongo (28 Abr 2015)

Yo solo se que quedan pequetes del gobierno por soltar, que hay juicios de por medio, asuntos que quien sabe si entre recursos, juicios , tribunales europeos y demás pueden llevar a que bankia se haga responsable, ya sabemos que este gobierno no lo permitirá... pero tampoco le queda demasiado... o si...
Ahí están los datos y que el dinero no entra, BKIA no está internacionalizado y depende demasiado del "mercado doméstico", además su imagen y carta de presentación no es la mejor de todas... 


Pues eso allá cada uno donde quiera invertir...
Bastante mas interesante para c/p me parece sabadell sobre los 2,1X ,sacyr por debajo 3,9, BKIA, en estos niveles pues también, pero las cosas por su nombre, CHICHARREAR en valores que en dos dias se mueven un 10%.

Yo me quedo tranquilo en Abertis(si, endeudada ya se) de momento y si llega el guano seguiré rehaciendo mi cartera l/p con valores dividenderos, para mas corto ya se irá viendo...

De esa gente calientavalores por fortuna no conozco.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Abr 2015)

El que de verdad tenga vocación de dar candelita a calientavalores tiene al pájaro de depeche calentando prisas y coderes como de costumbre.
Ahí va a hacer falta mucha más pedagogía que aquí y unos cuantos puntos de sutura.


----------



## elpatatero (28 Abr 2015)

Metemos largos con dos cullons :abajo:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Tono (28 Abr 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo solo se que quedan pequetes del gobierno por soltar, que hay juicios de por medio, asuntos que quien sabe si entre recursos, juicios , tribunales europeos y demás pueden llevar a que bankia se haga responsable, ya sabemos que este gobierno no lo permitirá... pero tampoco le queda demasiado... o si...
> Ahí están los datos y que el dinero no entra, BKIA no está internacionalizado y depende demasiado del "mercado doméstico", además su imagen y carta de presentación no es la mejor de todas...
> 
> 
> ...




Está bien que te sientas cómodo y seguro con tus inversiones, Topongo. Y si ganas dinero además ya sería la repera patatera limonera.
Cuando se invierte con cabeza, los vaivenes normales del mercado, 10-15% arriba o abajo, son cosas que no influyen en una cartera a medio-largo plazo. Esas fases de volatilidad y consolidación de precios, son muy importantes y donde el volumen es muy buen indicador de la tendencia alcista (se compra mucho) o bajista (se compra muy poco).

No sabes la alegría que me has dado. Me alegro de que te unas en mi lucha contra estafadores, calientavalores, ''expertitos'' a sueldo de... y demás calaña. 
Sabía que podía contar contigo, eres muy buena gente :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2015)

mañana gap a la baja pezkeñines


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana gap a la baja pezkeñines



Sip, pero en tu cuenta de paper trading .

Ultimamente no das una gatencio. Te vas a gastar toda la indemnización por despido.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2015)

el pullback se ha completado , sin duda una figura perfecta , ahora solo queda ir al objetivo , luego siemprealcismo cansino , mm200 vamos a tu encuentro :abajo:


----------



## J-Z (28 Abr 2015)

Las hijas de puta de las arcetroll se van pariba sin esperarme que les cargue otra tanda, caca de bolsa.


----------



## paulistano (28 Abr 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Las hijas de puta de las arcetroll se van pariba sin esperarme que les cargue otra tanda, caca de bolsa.



Le va a pasar igual con sacyr. 

Hay que comprar no se vayan a acabar.


----------



## tarrito (28 Abr 2015)

Me comí una salchipapa, ayyy que cosa tan sabrosa, pero me quedo en la garganta porque no me alcanzo pa' la gaseosa... :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Abr 2015)

Arcelor, -2,5%.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

no hubo gap a la baja pero como si lo hubiera :: 

de la frase anterior no entendi nada pero ni falta que hace , se esta retrasando el desenlace ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Arcelor, -2,5%.



Más del 4% de caída ahora mismo y ha llegado a casi un -5%.
La carga el diablo a la cabrona esta.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2015)

soltad to el papel chavalines , ultimo aviso :no:

habeis visto el ib , quiero decir la que se avecina , cuando le tira el arenero del gato :XX:


----------



## Tono (29 Abr 2015)

Buenos trades, amiguetes. Un placer como siempre. 

---------- Post added 29-abr-2015 at 14:36 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> no hubo gap a la baja pero como si lo hubiera ::
> 
> de la frase anterior no entendi nada pero ni falta que hace , se esta retrasando el desenlace ienso:



Puede ser. 
Puede ser que se esté retrasando o incluso algo peor como algún TOC o Alzheimer.ienso:
Anyway, lo primero educación y pedir perdón por el retraso. :cook:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Abr 2015)

Pues parece que sí que hay un poco de guano. ¿Y el BBVA?

Vamos a morir todos y tal...

---------- Post added 29-abr-2015 at 12:51 ----------



El PIB de EEUU crece solo un 0,2% en el primer trimestre



> El período estuvo marcado por el mal tiempo y por la fortaleza de la divisa estadounidense que en cierta medida frenó las exportaciones. De hecho, hasta marzo, las exportaciones cayeron el 7,2%.
> 
> Leer más: EEUU: la economía creció el 0,2% en el primer trimestre, por debajo de lo previsto - elEconomista.es EEUU: la economía creció el 0,2% en el primer trimestre, por debajo de lo previsto - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2015)

el ibex es carne de gap a la baja , 3 sesiones atacando la parte baja de la cuña , se acabo el pullback y ahora viene lo bueno :baba:


----------



## Durmiente (29 Abr 2015)

¿Qué le pasa hoy al BBVA?


----------



## elpatatero (29 Abr 2015)

Metemos largos :aplauso :no:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Metemos largos :aplauso :no:
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi mad max



su FED en el siemprealcismo sera su ruina :no:

---------- Post added 29-abr-2015 at 16:05 ----------

un servidor no seguira con lo de la cuña que a estas alturas es mas que evidente , espero gap a la baja para mañana y continuacion bajista .

objetivo 10600 aprox y se producira hacia el 11 de mayo cuando habra acuerdo de griego , con lo que volaremos al alza :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (29 Abr 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Más del 4% de caída ahora mismo y ha llegado a casi un -5%.
> La carga el diablo a la cabrona esta.



Pero si es la acción más diafana de todo el pútrido churribex, por algo es extranjera, tiene varios GAPS por debajo, si los va cerrando mejor y a volver a entrar sobre 8,50.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Abr 2015)




----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Pero si es la acción más diafana de todo el pútrido churribex, por algo es extranjera, tiene varios GAPS por debajo, si los va cerrando mejor y a volver a entrar sobre 8,50.



Crystal clear que dicen allende los mares


----------



## J-Z (29 Abr 2015)

En un mes estamos en los 9000 chavalines.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2015)

hasta que por fin :ouch:


----------



## J-Z (29 Abr 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Crystal clear que dicen allende los mares



Comprate unas sacyres y abengoas pues.

Pon sus grafiquitos de paso, y el de FCC y cía ::


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2015)

Echad un ojo a esta y dejadla para los nietos. Esta si que tiene gaps a cascoporro:







---------- Post added 29-abr-2015 at 16:16 ----------




j-z dijo:


> Comprate unas sacyres y abengoas pues.
> 
> Pon sus grafiquitos de paso, y el de FCC y cía ::



Yo no soy de esos hoyja! :o


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Abr 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Echad un ojo a esta y dejadla para los nietos. Esta si que tiene gaps a cascoporro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que coño es eso?


----------



## J-Z (29 Abr 2015)

El daxie va en barrena, marcando el ritmo, esta es la buena.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Abr 2015)

Es sólo despioje. El QE nos salvará. ¿No? ::


----------



## J-Z (29 Abr 2015)

El QE europedo llega 5 años tarde, va a llover guano sobre guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Es sólo despioje. El QE nos salvará. ¿No? ::



Pandoro os salvara o el trabajo :o


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Abr 2015)

Qué hermosas son las caídas, eh?

Velas largas y sangrientas...

Pero no creo que duren mucho


----------



## Ghost hunter (29 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Es sólo despioje. El QE nos salvará. ¿No? ::



Hay que pedir mássss farlopa al dragi !!!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Abr 2015)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Qué hermosas son las caídas, eh?
> 
> Velas largas y sangrientas...
> 
> Pero no creo que duren mucho



Que no duren mucho, como su propio nombre indica.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2015)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Qué hermosas son las caídas, eh?
> 
> Velas largas y sangrientas...
> 
> Pero no creo que duren mucho



cuña de manual , perfecta figura tesnica , con pullback y to , objetivo 10650 y quiza unos cuantos pipos mas de yapa


----------



## Namreir (29 Abr 2015)

Acojonante el nivel de manipulacion de este foro. Cae el DAX mas de un 3,5%, y alguien habre un hilo al respecto (foro de economia y tal), y lo mandan a baja calidad.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2015 at 16:38 ----------

No os preocupeis, todavia podemos doblar la impresion de billetes, de 3.000 millones diarios a 6.000 millones diarios.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Abr 2015)

ya empiezan a hacer martillitos y envolventes de M

¬¬


----------



## Ghost hunter (29 Abr 2015)

Tranquilos que solo es despioje, seguir disfrutando la vida toooo loca ::

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_onXZ9cPvU


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2015)

Chaval que esto no se queda asi , mañana gap a la baja


----------



## Tono (29 Abr 2015)

Esperemos que esto se quede sólo en esto.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2015)

pajaro de mal agüero :ouch:


----------



## elpatatero (29 Abr 2015)

Cerramos larguitos y abrimos cortos ienso:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Cerramos larguitos y abrimos cortos ienso:
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi mad max



acaba de cometer su ultimo error :no:

---------- Post added 29-abr-2015 at 17:17 ----------

me puede el troll que llevo dentro , hasta los 10650 como minimo sin freno 

---------- Post added 29-abr-2015 at 17:35 ----------








salud pezkeñines


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2015)

Hoy habla Yellen a eso de las 20:00.
Todo se puede revertir o intensificar. Depende de la Fed que tengamos o

---------- Post added 29-abr-2015 at 17:47 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Que coño es eso?



Lo opuesto a Arcelor. Una empresa que crece cada año entre un 15% - 20%


----------



## Tono (29 Abr 2015)

Días así es cuando más se siente la aversión al riesgo. :fiufiu:

Amigo mío, quítese de la cabeza la idea de que la Bolsa es una caja mágica en la que metemos 10 euros y sacamos 20... porque con mayor frecuencia de lo que muchos pueden pensar, en esa caja maléfica metes 10 euros y con un poco de suerte sacas 5 y te llevas la rima de propina.
La Bolsa es muy complicada, la senda muy peligrosa.
Háganme caso y no se metan en camisas de once varas. Ni operen a su perro ni gestionen su cartera. El perro al veterinario y la cartera a una buena gestora de patrimonios si no están preparados ni tienen tiempo para dedicarle a esa gestión.

Y luego si quieren ir al casino, también pueden. Un día es un día.
Pero sólo un día... :rolleye:







---------- Post added 29-abr-2015 at 17:58 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Has dicho crece cada año?

Eso aquí no interesa. :ouch:


----------



## Roninn (29 Abr 2015)

Bonito dia.

Sexy SP go!


----------



## atlanterra (29 Abr 2015)

Magnífico día de trading en el S&P, bendita volatilidad.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2015 at 20:30 ----------

Los Yankies cerrando casi en plano, y el CHULLIBEX bajando casi el 2%, el USD por las nubes y el EUR bajo mínimos, ¿no es de locos?

Vale que no tenemos acciones como Apple ni Google...lo más parecido son Indra (ERES) y Timofónica (deuda impagable)...pero ya podía subir algo la p*** bolsa española con la pasta que nos está inyectando DROGüi joder!!

---------- Post added 29-abr-2015 at 20:45 ----------

Ahi lo teneis!!, me sorprendería si no fuera porque esta peli la he visto muchas veces...


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2015)

Esa volatilidad en el DAX es una bendición del cielo.

Negro, atento a ese índice.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (29 Abr 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hoy habla Yellen a eso de las 20:00.
> Todo se puede revertir o intensificar. Depende de la Fed que tengamos o
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-abr-2015 at 17:47 ----------
> ...



No nos dejes así, a pesar de lo que diga Cazaludopatas Inc, queremos de saber


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2015)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> No nos dejes así, a pesar de lo que diga Cazaludopatas Inc, queremos de saber



Sobre la empresa? Poca competencia dentro de su mayor sector que es el de servicios a aseguradoras, márgenes de escándalo, y reforzando otras áreas de negocio de forma brutal (sólo hay que ver sevicios financieros con un +67% este trimestre):

Growth, Profitability, and Financial Ratios for Verisk Analytics Inc (VRSK) from Morningstar.com

Antes de que a nadie se le ocurra pensar que nadie está calentando nada la empresa capitaliza más de 12.000 millones de dólares. Sé que a los burbujarras nos mide 30 cms y no sacamos el dedo del culo si no es para comprar más de 100k€ en acciones pero aún así no creo que sólo nosotros pudiéramos moverla


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2015)

Anda y que os den , maricones culeaos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Abr 2015)

Me parto. El PIB de USA es una puta mierda y es Europa el que se va a tomar por culo. Cuando los usano estornudan Europa se resfría, dicen.

Guanos días.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2015)

y se hizo el gap a la baja , esto de acertar es algo que nunca antes habia experimentado :rolleye:

guanos dias y tal :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2015)

velon rojo , representacion grafica


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y se hizo el gap a la baja , esto de acertar es algo que nunca antes habia experimentado :rolleye:
> 
> guanos dias y tal :Baile:



Vaya morro tienes.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2015)

alcistillas salid ratitas :Baile:

morro porque si ayer dije que tendriamos gap a la baja y asi ha sido aunque ya lo cerraron , de todas maneras vamos pabajo hasta el objetivo de la cuña 10650 y quiza algo mas de yapa .

un servidor tiene morros de machote como homer


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2015)

ya empezamos tan temprano con las mariconadas he :ouch:


----------



## Durmiente (30 Abr 2015)

Estos son capaces hasta de ponerse a subir y todo....


----------



## Ghost hunter (30 Abr 2015)

Parece que de los 11.200 no lo dejarán caer. Está empezando a rebotar con vela de vuelta. 

Como acabará la cacería gacelillas?


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2015)

Buenos días, estimados coforeros. Aquí, un día más, en vuestra grata compañía.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2015)

ahora nos va a fustigar a base de chistes malos ? :ouch:


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (30 Abr 2015)

No es un poco raro que las "tuberas" no estén reaccionando al descalabro de Vallourec??


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días, estimados coforeros. Aquí, un día más, en vuestra grata compañía.



Es horrible.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2015)

Que te hemos hecho para merecer esto ? :|


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2015)

Un chiste bueno:

- ¿qué haces con esa bolsa de ketchup encima de la oreja
- escuchando salsa

Otro aún mejor: 



Namreir dijo:


> Acojonante el nivel de manipulacion de este foro. Cae el DAX mas de un 3,5%, y alguien *habre* un hilo al respecto (foro de economia y tal), y lo mandan a *baja calidad*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



:ouch::ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Abr 2015)

El ABC que deciamos el otro día.






Encuentro Digital: Juanjo Martínez - 30/04/15 - elEconomista.es

A lo mejor baja un poquito más, pero por ahí estará la cosa.


----------



## elpatatero (30 Abr 2015)

Metemos todo lo gordo en cortitos con tres cullons :abajo:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (30 Abr 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> *Metemos todo lo gordo en cortitos* con tres cullons :abajo:
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi mad max



Se han visto parafilias más vergonzantes...


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2015)

La luz al final del (largo) tunel? :Baile:



> April 30 (Reuters) - U.S. coal miner Alpha Natural Resources Inc reported its first profit in 13 quarters, helped by a $364 million gain on early debt repayment.
> 
> The company posted net income of $68.2 million, or 30 cents per share, in the first quarter ended March 31, compared with a loss of $55.7 million, or 25 cents per share, a year earlier.
> 
> Revenue fell 24 percent to $842 million due to weak coal prices.




Alpha Natural posts first profit in 13 quarters on $364 mln gain - Yahoo Finance


----------



## atlanterra (30 Abr 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y se hizo el gap a la baja , esto de acertar es algo que nunca antes habia experimentado :rolleye:
> 
> guanos dias y tal :Baile:



eres un amargado y lo sabes


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (30 Abr 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La luz al final del (largo) tunel? :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un poco optimistas de más, no?? 

En otros reportes un poco más amplios, señalan que, a parte del precio, han caído las ventas _metaleras_... Imagino que el termal tampoco haya mejorado una barbaridad.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La luz al final del (largo) tunel? :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo veo!!! Estamos salvados!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2015)

bueno chavales mantenemos los cortos hasta el dia en el que lleguemos al objetivo , feliz dia del trabajo , ya sabeis el trabajo os hara libres :o


----------



## atlanterra (1 May 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Entre los cientos de miles de cosas que puede ser el gato, no se encuentra el concepto de amargado.
> 
> 
> Sin acritud: Considere la posibilidad de estar frente al conocido efecto espejo.
> ...



Aplíquese usted también el efecto espejo. Su nick le delata...(sin acritud).


----------



## Tono (1 May 2015)

Por favor, olviden los malos rollos, los amargamientos y no se miren tanto al espejo que parecen una panda de manflowers.


Cuidemos el hilo. Que siga siendo ese espacio lleno de cordialidad que siempre ha sido... donde la gente ha aprendido tanto y tan dolorosamente sobre todo lo que supone el invertir en bolsa.

Y algún día, esperemos que aprendan incluso a ganar dinero.:rolleye:


----------



## tarrito (2 May 2015)

la mitad de lo que gano al año a que gana May a Pac con cuota 3.5 :Baile:


----------



## Tono (3 May 2015)

Mientras esperamos que alguien detenga esta locura alcista, no puede ser bueno que la gente gane dinero, comento un par de cosas.

Como siempre con el ánimo de abrir un cordial debate del que todos aprendamos.

Ahhhhhhhhh, el trading, ese oscuro objeto del deseo.
Escuchamos hablar de las maravillas del trading y se nos nubla la vista.
Pero la verdad es otra. 
El 95% de los pardillos que se introducen en este maravillosos mundo de la inversión, es violeteado en menos de un año.

Hay gente que dice que lo que sucede es que el 95% de la gente que se mete en Bolsa, ni es trader ni es nada. Es gente que pone el dinero como quien juega a la lotería. El 95% de esa gente, pierde dinero, y encima suele tener la cara de decir que son traders, unos ''profesionales del tema''.:rolleye:


Y yo me pregunto:

-¿Qué es un trader exactamente? ¿dónde adquirió ese título? ¿Se estudia en la asignatura de Precognición, en la facultad de parasicología? 

- ¿Cuál es ese famoso estado mental, frío y seguro, que te hace adivinar movimientos del mercado? Esa capacidad psicológica que poca gente tiene ¿o hay que buscar algún Yoda en el Nepal para conseguirla?

- ¿por qué, para empezar a ganar, hay que tener una experiencia adquirida a base de que te revienten los SL durante años? ¿el bróker te da un título de antigüedad o algo así?:fiufiu: 



> _*Sin duda la psicologia de mercados es uno de los factores más importantes a la hora de hacer Trading la mayoría de participantes no le presta mucho atención porque piensan que solo necesitan encontrar un sistema de trading para invertir en los mercados y pasan toda su formación buscando uno que funcione.
> 
> Desafortunadamente los sistemas y herramientas de trading están basados en un enfoque lineal cuando en realidad, los mercados están gobernados por el caos. Los mapas lógicos para operar en los mercados dan a los Traders una impresión incorrecta de lo que en realidad ocurre. Así que, usando matemáticas lineales, redes neuronales, algoritmos, indicadores , etc., estas nos llevan irremediablemente a la equivocación.
> 
> Pero el caos experimenta patrones psicologicos de comportamiento, fácilmente identificables, que son aprovechados por Traders experimentados que a diferencia de la gran mayoría han basado su estudio en aprender el verdadero lenguaje de los mercados financieros.*_



Trading PsicolÃ³gico | Bienvenidos al Trading Profesional
:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## sr.anus (3 May 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Mientras esperamos que alguien detenga esta locura alcista, no puede ser bueno que la gente gane dinero, comento un par de cosas.
> 
> Como siempre con el ánimo de abrir un cordial debate del que todos aprendamos.
> 
> ...



tono, eres un cansino con razon. Para mi, que calopez te tiene a sueldo para mantener este tema muerto en primera pagina


----------

